# Finding just the right tarot deck



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

As I was doing some spring cleaning, I came across my tarot cards that I never got around to packing away last Halloween. Yes, if you can believe it, these are for Halloween only.....not something that I use for spiritual guidance for myself or anyone else. Although, does giving a “pretend” reading count? ? That’s actually how I ended up with so many. A few years back, I was planning to dress up as a fortune teller and have a section in my house dedicated to that, and I would be there to give people a reading. In preparation for that, I went on a hunt to find just the right deck, and as you can see, I bought quite a few. As I got into it, I discovered some fo the cards are quite beautiful. I may end up selling off my collection some day because really, who needs this many? But I will definitely be keeping a few. I think the zombie deck is quite cheeky, and the Tarot Noir deck is just stunning.

As some of you know, I am planning to make a tarot card mobile that was seen in one of Rogers Gardens displays (photo below), and I had originally planned to use one of the Rider Waite decks since they’re the cheaper and most common that you would see, but now I’m wondering if I should choose one of the others to make it different.

Anyone else have a tarot collection?


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Yes, I have a few decks myself. I recognize 2-3 in your picture that I own. My absolute favorite deck to use is Everyday Witch by Deborah Blake. I love the cards so much that I bought an extra set in case the cards got damaged or they stopped making them. I then bought a third set to use when making the same







tarot mobile you plan on making. ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Of course now I’m gonna have to check them out, as if I need more ?

But hold the phone, let’s address those crystal balls! I am in love with both of those stands! That jester one is fabulous! Where did you get that?

And funny enough, I can see something thru the crystal ball on the right that I have that I bought a couple months ago! It’s the cream shelf from Kirkland’s. I bought 2 to put in my bathroom. How funny!


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

I'm utterly jealous of your collections.. I love Tarot cards!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Of course now I’m gonna have to check them out, as if I need more ?
> 
> But hold the phone, let’s address those crystal balls! I am in love with both of those stands! That jester one is fabulous! Where did you get that?
> 
> And funny enough, I can see something thru the crystal ball on the right that I have that I bought a couple months ago! It’s the cream shelf from Kirkland’s. I bought 2 to put in my bathroom. How funny!


I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but those two stands are going to be hard to fine. The gold one is part of a set of 4-5 that I got off eBay. The guy that sold them to me had them for quite a few years and he got them from an older couple that had them for longer. I have no idea if they were originally sold in a store or handcrafted. The jesters stand is my absolute favorite thus far. I stumbled upon that at a decor consignment shop here in Raleigh. It has since closed. ? But, if you are willing to do some research, you could luck out. From the label on the bottom, it appears to have been sold (perhaps designed) by this design house. Refer to the picture.

We seem to have similar tastes. The Kirkland’s shelf (though I bought mine last year), the crystal balls, the cauldrons...... just buy the darn tarot cards already! You are obviously going to love them. ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Haha yes, we do have similar tastes! But I think we already knew that from previous posts of things we’ve purchased or wanted to buy. I figured your stands weren’t going to be something that was readily available. But that’s ok, I can admire from afar ?

Btw, I did check out the tarot cards and good choice to use them for your mobile. The back of the cards are pretty cool and might really make it look great! That was one of the reasons I was debating whether to use the Rider Waite deck or not because the backs of them are really nothing special, just kind of a plaid print, and you’ll be able to see the backs of the cards through the center of the mobile. I’ll probably end up using the Rider Waite deck just because I have an extra one, but we’ll see.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I’m not sure if you have to even see the back of the cards. It looks like most of them have two cards back to back, so you are always seeing the front of a card. Both cards are glued back to back in between your wire. Don’t you think?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

You know what, you’re right! In that case, it looks like whichever deck I use, I’m probably going to need more than one deck. In fact, that mobile looks like it might be using all majors and no pips, which means even more cards needed. I’m sure using pips would be fine, but it would probably look better using all majors. What do you think?


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I’ll use all the cards in the deck, but you could be right about needing two decks. Possibly three. It does look like a lot of cards in the Roger’s Garden mobile.


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

I have a small collection -- 2 decks to be exact ? I have the Zombie Tarot one (I see it in your photo, awesome!) and I also have the Golden Thread Tarot deck from Labyrinthos (which is my favorite). I don't use them often, but they are for readings and just sitting pretty on my coffee table.

That tarot mobile idea sounds super awesome! Like you said, I think the Rider Waite decks would be most cost efficient, but it would also be cool to use decks you don't see too often with cool designs front _and_ back. I'd recommend the Golden Thread deck, but it's pricey, especially considering it'll be used for a mobile. 

I'm sure whatever you go with will be amazing though


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

That deck looks really nice....love the monochromatic ones! I think I have one or 2 that are like that. I definitely won’t be using a deck that costs $45, especially if I’m going to need a few decks! If I had that one, it would need to stay in my collection ?


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Bobbiejo said:


> Yes, I have a few decks myself. I recognize 2-3 in your picture that I own. My absolute favorite deck to use is Everyday Witch by Deborah Blake. I love the cards so much that I bought an extra set in case the cards got damaged or they stopped making them. I then bought a third set to use when making the same
> View attachment 713327
> tarot mobile you plan on making. ?


I too love your crystal balls and stands. What diameter are the crystal balls?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Well @Bobbiejo I blame this purchase on you! ?

Since I was ordering the Animal Spirit deck, I decided to pick up The Everyday Witch (as well as The Fountain Tarot) since it was cheap enough. Love it!

I highly recommend Animal Spirit for anyone who connects with nature, animals, and the elements. It’s not a tarot deck, but is a deck of animal archetypes. The author Kim Krans also has a tarot deck called The Wild Unknown, which is an equally awesome deck. It’s one of the first tarot decks I’ve ever purchased and one of the few that I’ve really connected with.

On the flip side, one that I don’t connect with at all is The Fountain tarot, which I just purchased. I wanted this deck for so long but at the time it was over $30, but now that it was closer to $20 I decided to pick it up. I can’t pinpoint what it is that I don’t like, but I don’t like them at all. I may return them.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I also just received the spinning mechanism for the tarot mobile I will be making. Getting closer to crafting time! ?


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I hope you love the Everyday Witch cards. I’m a big fan of Deborah Blake’s writing style in general and have quite a few of her books. I’ve never had a bad reading with these cards and the pictures are beautiful & whimsical. Just sit down in the morning with your favorite cup of tea or coffee and pick a card. Read the meaning behind your card selection. Do this for a week or two to see how you like them. 

I’m going to leave my mobile stationary. I’m not a frequent crafter, so it’s best to start with minimal expectations. ?


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I also just received the spinning mechanism for the tarot mobile I will be making. Getting closer to crafting time! ?
> 
> View attachment 713467


I love the Animal Spirit deck. Another favorite is the Book of Azathoth Tarot Cards. It's a high-quality deck and perfect for anyone in Lovecraftian themes. 

Cool that your spinning mechanism arrived. Is there a tutorial on how to make the mobile?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> I hope you love the Everyday Witch cards. I’m a big fan of Deborah Blake’s writing style in general and have quite a few of her books. I’ve never had a bad reading with these cards and the pictures are beautiful & whimsical. Just sit down in the morning with your favorite cup of tea or coffee and pick a card. Read the meaning behind your card selection. Do this for a week or two to see how you like them.
> 
> I’m going to leave my mobile stationary. I’m not a frequent crafter, so it’s best to start with minimal expectations. ?



I don’t craft that much either, but I try to during Halloween for the Secret Reaper exchanges. Making the tarot mobile was actually one of the things I was contemplating making for that, especially since there are so many that list “witchy” items as an interest. But I need to make mine first to see how it goes. However I craft it, I’m hoping I can make it portable so it would be easy to ship.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

X-Pired said:


> I love the Animal Spirit deck. Another favorite is the Book of Azathoth Tarot Cards. It's a high-quality deck and perfect for anyone in Lovecraftian themes.
> 
> Cool that your spinning mechanism arrived. Is there a tutorial on how to make the mobile?



Oh yeah, I have that deck as well! I don’t open it often, but it’s in my collection.

And no tutorial for the mobile. We are just basing it off the photo that I posted above in my first post....it came from Rogers Gardens. I don’t know what year they had it in their display, but that’s where it came from. The people who work there handcraft most of their displays, which are just stunning! I admire their creativity, and wish there was one here in my state so I could admire in person.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

2015

Off topic - if anyone ever finds those insect ornaments, please let me know! I have an entomology degree, so collecting cool insect pieces is a must.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I found bug ornaments from a maker called Morawski. The wasp (or whatever it is) does look slightly different, as well as the bat, but are very similar. I wonder if they’re earlier/later versions, or if they are by a different maker altogether?

It appears Morawski operates similar to Katherine’s Collection where you have to find a store or boutique that carries them, because I couldn’t find much other then a few small dealers. Makes sense I guess since they are from Poland. But on their main website, you can at least browse what they’ve made....

http://www.morawski-ornaments.eu/bugs-a-insects.html


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

I've been acquiring tarot decks, oracle cards, and other items of divination for over 20 years. My collection is out of control but doesn't seem to stop me from adding to the collection. I favor the Druidcraft deck for tarot and keep the following in reading rotation - The Living Light Cards, Mystical Shaman Oracle, Angelarium Oracle of Emanations, Archetypal Reiki, and Mildred Payne's Secret Pocket Oracle. I have the Galactic Heritage deck on order.

Last year I made a mini tarot mobile using the Rider-Waite deck that I grunged to look old, dirty and worn. Added creased cards thumbtacked to the ceiling to look as if they were falling out of the ceiling. Floated a few cards here and there with fishing line and put some on the walls near the mobile. I plan to triple the size this year - can't go much larger for the tight space and low ceilings.

A tarot mobile is the kind of mobile that should have hung over my crib.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Demented Diva said:


> I've been acquiring tarot decks, oracle cards, and other items of divination for over 20 years. My collection is out of control but doesn't seem to stop me from adding to the collection. I favor the Druidcraft deck for tarot and keep the following in reading rotation - The Living Light Cards, Mystical Shaman Oracle, Angelarium Oracle of Emanations, Archetypal Reiki, and Mildred Payne's Secret Pocket Oracle. I have the Galactic Heritage deck on order.
> 
> Last year I made a mini tarot mobile using the Rider-Waite deck that I grunged to look old, dirty and worn. Added creased cards thumbtacked to the ceiling to look as if they were falling out of the ceiling. Floated a few cards here and there with fishing line and put some on the walls near the mobile. I plan to triple the size this year - can't go much larger for the tight space and low ceilings.
> 
> A tarot mobile is the kind of mobile that should have hung over my crib.


Pictures? Those of us going to attempt this this year would love to see how yours turned out. It sounds fabulous!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I found bug ornaments from a maker called Morawski. The wasp (or whatever it is) does look slightly different, as well as the bat, but are very similar. I wonder if they’re earlier/later versions, or if they are by a different maker altogether?
> 
> It appears Morawski operates similar to Katherine’s Collection where you have to find a store or boutique that carries them, because I couldn’t find much other then a few small dealers. Makes sense I guess since they are from Poland. But on their main website, you can at least browse what they’ve made....
> 
> http://www.morawski-ornaments.eu/bugs-a-insects.html


Oh my goodness! They are so awesome! I need to get my hands on some of these. They are rather expensive for an ornament; $50+ dollars each. Maybe I could buy a couple a year and build over time..... I saw a vender selling one of these insects on Amazon. I might start with that one to see how they look up close.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

They are really cute! I have a few Halloween ornaments (not a collector, just a couple Halloween ones I’ve purchased over the years) and I really like some of their Halloween ones like the bat. Not gonna start collecting though....I need another “collection” like I need a hole in my head! ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Demented Diva said:


> I've been acquiring tarot decks, oracle cards, and other items of divination for over 20 years. My collection is out of control but doesn't seem to stop me from adding to the collection. I favor the Druidcraft deck for tarot and keep the following in reading rotation - The Living Light Cards, Mystical Shaman Oracle, Angelarium Oracle of Emanations, Archetypal Reiki, and Mildred Payne's Secret Pocket Oracle. I have the Galactic Heritage deck on order.
> 
> Last year I made a mini tarot mobile using the Rider-Waite deck that I grunged to look old, dirty and worn. Added creased cards thumbtacked to the ceiling to look as if they were falling out of the ceiling. Floated a few cards here and there with fishing line and put some on the walls near the mobile. I plan to triple the size this year - can't go much larger for the tight space and low ceilings.
> 
> A tarot mobile is the kind of mobile that should have hung over my crib.



I almost picked up the Mildred Payne oracle but I’m not a big fan of the mini decks. I may end up getting the Black Enchantment deck (Blood Edition) at some point. I’m always drawn to the weird and creepy ?


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I almost picked up the Mildred Payne oracle but I’m not a big fan of the mini decks. I may end up getting the Black Enchantment deck (Blood Edition) at some point. I’m always drawn to the weird and creepy ?


I have Mildred Payne's Oracle of Black Enchantment Deck - definitely creepy. 
Not a fan of small decks either but the ongoing storyline that Patrick Valenza created around this deck lured me in. I'm a sucker for good marketing and a creepy storyline. He documented the complete storyline in emails and on his site - in the Fenwood Gazette! (For instance... When Mildred's grave was found he sent out a shovel card for everyone to "sharpen their shovels" in preparation for the exhumation of Mildred Payne, that just so happened to occur on Friday the 13th. The man is a creepy evil genius!) Oh, let me add that each time I order from him the goodies come with extras - wrapped in black funeral paper, letters with blood-red wax seals, extra cards, etc.
I don't use them often since they are quite small but I have an amazing connection/results with these cards. I'm hoping he makes a larger deck.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> Pictures? Those of us going to attempt this this year would love to see how yours turned out. It sounds fabulous!


I started decorating in August so you'll still see fall and everyday decor up - I can't find the pics I took when it was fully completed. Sorry they're so dark.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Demented Diva said:


> I have Mildred Payne's Oracle of Black Enchantment Deck - definitely creepy.
> Not a fan of small decks either but the ongoing storyline that Patrick Valenza created around this deck lured me in. I'm a sucker for good marketing and a creepy storyline. He documented the complete storyline in emails and on his site - in the Fenwood Gazette! (For instance... When Mildred's grave was found he sent out a shovel card for everyone to "sharpen their shovels" in preparation for the exhumation of Mildred Payne, that just so happened to occur on Friday the 13th. The man is a creepy evil genius!) Oh, let me add that each time I order from him the goodies come with extras - wrapped in black funeral paper, letters with blood-red wax seals, extra cards, etc.
> I don't use them often since they are quite small but I have an amazing connection/results with these cards. I'm hoping he makes a larger deck.



I followed along with the storyline since I was signed up for his newsletter after I bought his Trionfi della Luna signed deck a while back, and he would send out emails with bits and pieces of the story as they came out. And yeah, he does throw in extras to try and make your purchase feel special!

Did you watch the interview with him and Simon from The Hermit’s Cave? It was pretty interesting. He laid out how the story of Mildred came to be (and who she really is in real life). It’s a pretty long interview but definitely worth watching if you’re a fan of Deviant Moon.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Demented Diva said:


> I started decorating in August so you'll still see fall and everyday decor up - I can't find the pics I took when it was fully completed. Sorry they're so dark.
> 
> View attachment 713492
> 
> ...




I love it! Really cool with what you did to the ceiling too with the bent cards. I’m not sure I’ll be able to do that because I think I will end up hanging mine up really high on a vaulted ceiling. I haven’t decided yet though so I could change my mind! Wherever I place it, it has to be out of the cats’ reach ?


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Got the email on the interview but haven't sat down to watch it yet.

The tarot mobile will definitely keep your cats entertained! Vaulted ceilings are perfect for a project like this; can't wait to see how you execute this.

Not sure if you can tell from the pics, I used a heavy gauged wire and twisted it into the shape I wanted then added additional wire where I wanted more cards. The pic posted is the bare bones of the mobile - no extra legs of cards. Most of the cards were sandwiched back to back and threw in a few single cards. In the end, I used about 2/3 of a deck. At its widest point it was about 18-20" and from the mobile to the bottom card was about 3'. This year, I'm thinking of using either a macrame hoop or an old lampshade to give it some bulk. The mobile will be in a different room this year.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

That’s what I plan to do as well with the wire. I had a whole roll of it leftover from a project last year which was sort of what prompted me to want to do this mobile. I have a few ideas floating around in my head (no pun intended!) and I came across this on Amazon that I think I may want to replicate. Sort of give the mobile a “tail” at the bottom with a little crystal ball.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Wow, I like your creative idea of a crystal ball at the tail of the mobile. Please post pics when it is complete.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

For anyone not wanting to craft one of the gazing ball mobiles, FONMY makes those and I've seen them sold thru ebay from various vendors. FONMY's motorized rotating box description said it supports up to 4 lbs and will work with their gazing ball modiles. Here's one in a deep redish color, also seems to come in blue.









FONMY Gazing Ball Stainless Steel Spiral Tail-Decorative Wind Spinner, with Hang | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for FONMY Gazing Ball Stainless Steel Spiral Tail-Decorative Wind Spinner, with Hang at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Bobbiejo said:


> Yes, I have a few decks myself. I recognize 2-3 in your picture that I own. My absolute favorite deck to use is Everyday Witch by Deborah Blake. I love the cards so much that I bought an extra set in case the cards got damaged or they stopped making them. I then bought a third set to use when making the same
> View attachment 713327
> tarot mobile you plan on making. ?


I love the stand on that crystal ball to the right of the tarot cards. Really beautiful. You have a lot of nice things and always enjoy seeing your and Spirit Vineyard's photos.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I also like the Crow Tarot deck by MJ Cullinane. My favorites though are any of the decks by Patrick Valenza including his classic Deviant Moon. 

I do not have his Trionfi della Luna deck. Spirits Vineyard, is it worth the money to add to my collection? Do you have the Deviant Moon deck and, if so, which do you like better and how do they compare?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I love my Deviant Moon decks! I have 3 so far, and actually just pre-ordered the DM oracle cards set to release in September. I have the regular deck, the borderless deck, and then the Trionfi della Luna, which has to be my favorite out of the 3. Here’s a picture side by side so you can see for yourself how they compare. I think the reason I like the Trionfi deck the best is the color. I’ve always been drawn to antique/aged paper, so the coloring in the deck really just draws me in. Don’t get me wrong, I love all the black used in his regular deck and the contrast with all the colors, but sometimes my eyes don’t always want to see all that contrast. I guess you could say that the Trionfi deck is “softer.” So for me, it really just depends on my mood. I also got the Italian version. I don’t speak Italian, but the words are easy enough to figure out, especially when you’re familiar with the content in each card.

The biggest difference between the decks though is that the Trionfi della Luna is a Marseille-style deck where the pips do not have images like the other cards. Cups are just cups, swords are just swords, etc. A lot of times I only use the majors anyway so it just works!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

I really want those decks! Are they worth the money? I generally pay between $20-$30 a deck but these are $45.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

To me they are! You can get the regular or borderless version for $20 on Amazon. The Trionfi deck was a bit more at $45, but it really called to me. I went on YouTube and watched a few deck reviews of it before I bought it. I can usually get a feeling about a deck by watching someone do a review on it, and this one I just had to have. I’m right there with you on price though...I generally don’t like to pay more than $20 for a mass produced deck.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Well guys, I added these to my collection today. If you like Day of the Dead, the Santa Muerte deck is amazing! Really pretty cards. I don’t go crazy with this theme in my decorating, but I have 2 busts that I bought in years past (the female from Grandinroad and male from Tuesday Morning) that I put out on display at Halloween. And I thought I would lay these cards out in front of the busts to add to the display. I’ll have to take some pics when it gets closer to decorating time.

And the Halloween tarot is a fun deck, too! Not sure why it took me so long to buy it. The majors have all your classic monsters, and the minors have other Halloween type scenes in them (pumpkins, black cats, etc).


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

I have the Santa Muerte deck - I enjoy the artwork and colors on the cards, especially the backs. I'm kicking myself for missing out on the limited edition coffin-shaped box. I waited too long to order and missed out.

The Halloween Tarot is on my list for this year. I do have the Halloween oracle deck and use those often.

I recently picked up the Witchlings deck that was perfect for my mom's taste and ended buying one for myself. This is a whimsically charming and sprightly deck - not a deck you would typically find in my collection.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

In my search for the Halloween tarot, I found these.... 










Kinda pricey at $62.00 - anyone ever purchase a deck from Duck Soup?


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Thank you, Demented Diva! I love that deck but it is spendy, especially if they are mass produced cards. Not sure if they are or not. I wonder about the quality. They should be really nice for that price. Yes, I would also love to hear from anyone who has purchased from this company.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I just checked out their website. The Halloween cards are priced at $55 with free shipping for the deluxe limited edition. There is also a Popular Edition of the Trick or Tarot deck for $30.00 and free shipping. They have other unusual card decks that look amazing as well. They have a deck based on Punch and Judy as well as gothic decks.

The limited edition Trick or Tarot deck is limited to 500 and they currently have 240 remaining. The company states that these are not a gimmicky Halloween deck.

From their website:
"_The Deluxe Limited edition: 3.5” x 5.75” cards on 350 gsm high quality art paper with black foil edging; plus 12-page booklet, packaged in a sturdy, colorful 2-piece box. Limited to 500 copies." 

The artwork is hauntingly beautiful!








_


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Tarot by Duck Soup has a photo on their website of each individual card in the deck. There is some amazing artwork here, especially if you are into vintage spooky.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Thanks X-Pired! I hadn't made it over to their website yet, I originally found them on Etsy. That might be why the deck is more.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Funny thing about that coffin shaped one, because I wanted it too! I had it in my cart on Amazon since last year before it was released, but it wouldn’t let me preorder it either. So I kept watching it to see if it would eventually let me preorder, and at the time it showed a price of $20-30. Then suddenly it just became unavailable, with a price of $180-something from other sellers. I didn’t look beyond Amazon though. But I’m guessing Amazon never received any and that’s why it never became available there. I wanted it, but not for that much! At least the regular deck has a nice hard box, not your regular, cheap, flip-top box.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

X-Pired said:


> Tarot by Duck Soup has a photo on their website of each individual card in the deck. There is some amazing artwork here, especially if you are into vintage spooky.
> View attachment 713666



Oh I really like that! I will have to check that out!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Oh I really like that! I will have to check that out!


I caved and purchased the limited edition deck and will give a review when I receive it. I had told myself that I do not need to add to my collection but just could not resist. I am weak willed when it comes to unique tarot decks! Holy smokes, I may (do) have an addiction!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Oh man, I just love these cards! I love the vintage vibe...they even have Beistle characters or whatever you want to call them, in the artwork. Check the cat out here!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

X-Pired said:


> I caved and purchased the limited edition deck and will give a review when I receive it. I had told myself that I do not need to add to my collection but just could not resist. I am weak willed when it comes to unique tarot decks! Holy smokes, I may (do) have an addiction!


Oh God help me now. I just bought the Limited Ed as well. Figured if I was gonna spend:the $30, I may as well add the additional $25 to get the limited edition. Anything over $25 and it has to be a special deck for me.

Good find on this one!

And hi, my name is Maggie, and I am a tarot-haulic, too! ?


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Oh God help me now. I just bought the Limited Ed as well. Figured if I was gonna spend:the $30, I may as well add the additional $25 to get the limited edition. Anything over $25 and it has to be a special deck for me.
> 
> Good find on this one!
> 
> And hi, my name is Maggie, and I am a tarot-haulic, too! ?



Welcome Maggie, you are in the right place! 

I agree with you that if it is over $25 it has to be special. I also used the same logic you did on splurging for the limited edition collector's deck over the popular deck. Do you use your limited edition decks or just collect them? I am supposed to culling out, not adding, LOL! I am out of space from collecting over the years.

Now we know the Duck Soup Tarot company has at least two fewer of the Trick or Tarot limited edition decks than they had this morning. Now that I think about it this forum is either dangerous or a blessing; I'm not really sure which!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Oh, hands down this forum is dangerous!

Out of all the decks I have so far, I think I only have less than 5 decks that are what would be considered collectors. All the rest are mass produced. And yes, I do use them. I’m not a practitioner or teacher (despite what my collection says) but I do use them personally. Sometimes I like to just go thru them and look at the art on the cards (more so with the more novelty decks like the zombie tarot) and other times I like to draw upon them for personal use. My collection first started out a few years ago as Halloween decorations, filling in space for a fortune teller scene, but then as I started buying decks and learning about them, is what drew me in to them and when I started actually using them for something other than Halloween. I can’t even tell you how many YouTube videos I’ve watched on the subject, because I wanted to be able to give pretend readings at my Halloween parties so I studied them to learn the meanings. I’ve learned so much from others in the tarot community via YouTube that those pretend readings could actually be real ones! I don’t think I’d ever do that though, it’s more of just a self-interest for me.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Oh, hands down this forum is dangerous!
> 
> Out of all the decks I have so far, I think I only have less than 5 decks that are what would be considered collectors. All the rest are mass produced. And yes, I do use them. I’m not a practitioner or teacher (despite what my collection says) but I do use them personally. Sometimes I like to just go thru them and look at the art on the cards (more so with the more novelty decks like the zombie tarot) and other times I like to draw upon them for personal use. My collection first started out a few years ago as Halloween decorations, filling in space for a fortune teller scene, but then as I started buying decks and learning about them, is what drew me in to them and when I started actually using them for something other than Halloween. I can’t even tell you how many YouTube videos I’ve watched on the subject, because I wanted to be able to give pretend readings at my Halloween parties so I studied them to learn the meanings. I’ve learned so much from others in the tarot community via YouTube that those pretend readings could actually be real ones! I don’t think I’d ever do that though, it’s more of just a self-interest for me.


That's how my collection started as well Spirits. One deck turned into a fascination. Well. to be truthful, an addiction that is difficult to control. I have maybe a six or seven collectible decks. I really want one of the circus-themed decks from Duck Soup but I'm trying to restrain myself. We all know that probably isn't going to happen, lol!


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Thankfully I was out of town yesterday and couldn't do much more than give you two a thumbs up and not purchase any decks... That will not be the case today. I can't stop myself from looking at decks on Etsy.














This item is unavailable - Etsy


Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewelry, and more… lots more.




www.etsy.com





I have to have this tarot bag!

















Retro Vintage Halloween Tarot Card Bag Ideal for Most Angel - Etsy


This Spirituality & Religion item by RavenCraftGifts has 87 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from United Kingdom. Listed on Sep 18, 2022




www.etsy.com


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Demented Diva said:


> Thankfully I was out of town yesterday and couldn't do much more than give you two a thumbs up and not purchase any decks... That will not be the case today. I can't stop myself from looking at decks on Etsy.
> 
> View attachment 713715
> 
> ...



Haha! Stay here In this thread and indulge yourself like we all are ?

That’s a really cute Halloween deck. Some of the time pages look similar to these vintage prints I recently purchased from Sturbridge Yankee (there’s a separate thread for the, if you want to see, I posted the photos there).

God help me by the time the Halloween season is over.....I can only imagine how many decks I will have added to my collection....


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

X-Pired said:


> That's how my collection started as well Spirits. One deck turned into a fascination. Well. to be truthful, an addiction that is difficult to control. I have maybe a six or seven collectible decks. I really want one of the circus-themed decks from Duck Soup but I'm trying to restrain myself. We all know that probably isn't going to happen, lol!
> 
> View attachment 713714



I wanted to order the Zircus deck as well when I ordered the regular deck, but the 1st edition is already sold out and all that is left is a majors only deck for $40, a distressed deck for $60, or the “Big Baraboo” edition for $130. Yikes! Figured I’d just stick with the regular deck for now.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I was watching some YouTube videos last night on indie decks and it led me to look for tarot on Kickstarter. 

I ended up backing this one....

The 5-cent Tarot


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

I can see now that I'm going to need another bookcase for my tarot collection! I've picked up 6 decks already this year and counting. Hmm, a deck a month isn't bad.

Besides tarot and those beautiful crystal balls, does anyone collect any other divinatory items?


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Thank you guys! I say this in the nicest way, but you make me feel sane. ? I have only four styles of tarot decks and have no intention of buying more. Finally, something I don’t collect! LOL


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Demented Diva said:


> I can see now that I'm going to need another bookcase for my tarot collection! I've picked up 6 decks already this year and counting. Hmm, a deck a month isn't bad.
> 
> Besides tarot and those beautiful crystal balls, does anyone collect any other divinatory items?


Do cauldrons count?? ?

Other than that, I have nothing but a few crystal points. No real collection on that end.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> Thank you guys! I say this in the nicest way, but you make me feel sane. ? I have only four styles of tarot decks and have no intention of buying more. Finally, something I don’t collect! LOL


Be glad you don’t, cuz it can get expensive! I’m sure you have other collections of sorts though ?


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I wanted to order the Zircus deck as well when I ordered the regular deck, but the 1st edition is already sold out and all that is left is a majors only deck for $40, a distressed deck for $60, or the “Big Baraboo” edition for $130. Yikes! Figured I’d just stick with the regular deck for now.





Demented Diva said:


> Thankfully I was out of town yesterday and couldn't do much more than give you two a thumbs up and not purchase any decks... That will not be the case today. I can't stop myself from looking at decks on Etsy.
> 
> View attachment 713715
> 
> ...


Welcome to TA (Tarot Anonymous). You are in the right place!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I was watching some YouTube videos last night on indie decks and it led me to look for tarot on Kickstarter.
> 
> I ended up backing this one....
> 
> ...


I love this deck. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Demented Diva said:


> I can see now that I'm going to need another bookcase for my tarot collection! I've picked up 6 decks already this year and counting. Hmm, a deck a month isn't bad.
> 
> Besides tarot and those beautiful crystal balls, does anyone collect any other divinatory items?


Alas, I too have picked up several and am highly skeptical that there won't be more that finds their way into my collection. The cards tell me it is so. ? 

I also have a collection of various other divining tools including witching rods that are fantastic for locating small children, errant husbands, and lost objects, as well as water!

Do you have any other divinatory objects?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

X-Pired said:


> Alas, I too have picked up several and am highly skeptical that there won't be more that finds their way into my collection. The cards tell me it is so. ?
> 
> I also have a collection of various other divining tools including witching rods that are fantastic for locating small children, errant husbands, and lost objects, as well as water!
> 
> Do you have any other divinatory objects?



As a person with no kids, when I read “they are fantastic for locating small children” my mind went immediately to Hansel and Gretel ???


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> As a person with no kids, when I read “they are fantastic for locating small children” my mind went immediately to Hansel and Gretel ???


Yes, one could easily make that assumption! ?


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

X-Pired said:


> I also have a collection of various other divining tools including witching rods that are fantastic for locating small children, errant husbands, and lost objects, as well as water!


No children either but I'm going to need to know where I can find these witching rods for that husband of mine!  

I have pendulums, spirit boards, scrying mirrors/bowls, and casting bones/trinkets.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Demented Diva said:


> No children either but I'm going to need to know where I can find these witching rods for that husband of mine!
> 
> I have pendulums, spirit boards, scrying mirrors/bowls, and casting bones/trinkets.


Pictures, pictures! Let’s see your stash! ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Got my Duck Soup tarot cards today.....the Trick or Tarot Deluxe Limited Edition. They are fantastic! Love love love them! Really large (which I prefer) and just lots of vintage-y Halloween imagery goodness ??♥


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Thank you for posting photos Spirit! I received mine today as well but haven't had an opportunity to open them yet.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

OK, this is the last deck I’m buying for a while. It has to be! Before it gets outta control. But as soon as I saw this deck, The El GoliathTarot, I knew I had to have it. It’s an all animal deck, which is something I am really drawn too. I also love black & white, so this particular deck hits home for me multiple ways. It was pretty pricey, too (of course) which is why I am putting a freeze on my buying more, at least for now.

EDIT: just wanted to correct what I said about it being an all animal deck. While it is primarily animals, it is also nature. There are a few cards that are just elements of nature and no animal.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> OK, this is the last deck I’m buying for a while. It has to be! Before it gets outta control. But as soon as I saw this deck, The El GoliathTarot, I knew I had to have it. It’s an all animal deck, which is something I am really drawn too. I also love black & white, so this particular deck hits home for me multiple ways. It was pretty pricey, too (of course) which is why I am putting a freeze on my buying more, at least for now.
> 
> View attachment 713952


I love that deck Spirits!!! I too appreciate cards that are black and white. The storage box looks to be good quality form the photos. Some cards have flimsy boxes where the edges and corners get damaged on the inside flap as you are trying to put the cards back in. Ugh!

I am embarrassed to admit how much I have spent on tarot cards in the last few weeks. It's enough that he madness has to end, I must be nuts! I really do need to have a long talk with myself. The Zirkus Magi Tarot deck is still on the way as well as three decks from Deviant Moon. I broke down and bought the OOAK Wrapped Deviant Moon Deck (Witch's Bundle) from them.

If anyone else has a tarot collection please show us your collection or any new decks you have ordered. That way we can all appreciate them vicariously!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

X-Pired said:


> I love that deck Spirits!!! I too appreciate cards that are black and white. The storage box looks to be good quality form the photos. Some cards have flimsy boxes where the edges and corners get damaged on the inside flap as you are trying to put the cards back in. Ugh!
> 
> I am embarrassed to admit how much I have spent on tarot cards in the last few weeks. It's enough that he madness has to end, I must be nuts! I really do need to have a long talk with myself. The Zirkus Magi Tarot deck is still on the way as well as three decks from Deviant Moon. I broke down and bought the OOAK Wrapped Deviant Moon Deck (Witch's Bundle) from them.
> 
> If anyone else has a tarot collection please show us your collection or any new decks you have ordered. That way we can all appreciate them vicariously!


Ohhh you broke down and also bought the Zircus Mägi? Good for you! Which version did you go with? I wanted to order it in addition to the Trick or Tarot, but didn’t. None of those decks have a good box, just a plain white tuck box.

Yes, the box for El Goliath is outstanding! One of the best I have seen so far. Although it should be since this is a premium deck. The cards are large, so they need a large box to hold them. It’s a magnetic flip lid that has ribbon to connect it to the base, as well as ribbon to go under the cards. The only thing I don’t like is the inside of the box has one of those plastic mold things to hold the cards in place, as it is cheap feeling compared to the rest of the deck. But I watched several of the authors YouTube videos and he explains why he had to go with that when he created the deck. I love the videos Goliath has done, he has a series of them, such as an entire walk-thru of the deck and then videos for each of the majors individually. After watching a few of the videos is actually what sold me on the deck. Well plus he’s from Australia and I could listen to him talk all day! LOL

I still have a couple that I ordered from Deviant Moon but no shipping yet from them, so I’m still waiting. Kind of disappointing since I ordered them before the Duck Soup one and I already have my Duck Soup one in hand. Patrick needs to get on the stick! ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

@X-Pired I’m not sure if you had the Abandoned Oracle in your order (which is a pre-order and not expected to release until September) with Deviant Moon but I emailed them yesterday about my order because it was 10 days since I placed my order and I heard nothing. They said that they were planning to ship everything once all decks were available but would make an exception to get out the stuff that was available now (really? C’mon!)

So if you did pre-order that one and you haven’t received any of the others yet, you may want to send them an email.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> @X-Pired I’m not sure if you had the Abandoned Oracle in your order (which is a pre-order and not expected to release until September) with Deviant Moon but I emailed them yesterday about my order because it was 10 days since I placed my order and I heard nothing. They said that they were planning to ship everything once all decks were available but would make an exception to get out the stuff that was available now (really? C’mon!)
> 
> So if you did pre-order that one and you haven’t received any of the others yet, you may want to send them an email.


Yes, I did email them a few days ago because I was wondering why I had not received my order. I'm not sure why they think such a policy is a good one. It would behoove them to put themselves in their customers' shoes.  Anyway, I received part of my shipment today. I ordered the autographed book as well but they decided to ship it separately using media mail instead of putting it in the box with my cards. 

I received the Deviant Moon witch bundle which includes several signed cards not included in the deck as well as a deck wrapped in an original signed drawing.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

More photos from the Deviant Moon Witches Bundle. The second photo is just a borderless Deviant Moon Tarot deck I purchased for general use.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

X-Pired said:


> Yes, I did email them a few days ago because I was wondering why I had not received my order. I'm not sure why they think such a policy is a good one. It would behoove them to put themselves in their customers' shoes.  Anyway, I received part of my shipment today. I ordered the autographed book as well but they decided to ship it separately using media mail instead of putting it in the box with my cards.
> 
> I received the Deviant Moon witch bundle which includes several signed cards not included in the deck as well as a deck wrapped in an original signed drawing.
> 
> ...



Wow, they sent the book thru media mail? That’s just BAD. You expect that with used books you buy on EBay, but considering these are premium decks, they should at least use First Class or Parcel. Not to mention, things can get pretty beat up thru Media Mail. That’s disappointing.

Love the decks though. My Trionfi della Luna was also wrapped in similar paper, I almost didn’t want to unwrap it! Now ask me where that paper is, I haven’t a clue. I know I didn’t throw it away, but damn if I can remember where I put it once I unwrapped it! ?


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Wow, they sent the book thru media mail? That’s just BAD. You expect that with used books you buy on EBay, but considering these are premium decks, they should at least use First Class or Parcel. Not to mention, things can get pretty beat up thru Media Mail. That’s disappointing.
> 
> Love the decks though. My Trionfi della Luna was also wrapped in similar paper, I almost didn’t want to unwrap it! Now ask me where that paper is, I haven’t a clue. I know I didn’t throw it away, but damn if I can remember where I put it once I unwrapped it! ?


Yes, under the circumstance I thought it was really poor customer service. The order arrived in a priority shipping box with a couple of decks of oracle cards as well. There was plenty of room in the box for the autographed book that I paid $48 for. But they chose to ship it separately via media mail. It most likely would have been just as cheap and easy to add it to the priority box with the rest of my order. I dropped over three hundred bucks total with them in that order. Very disappointing to say the least. 

Yeah, I'm not sure I am going to unwrap the deck. I'm afraid I will lose the paper, LOL! That's why I purchased a separate working deck.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I know I said I was done buying tarot decks for a while, and I do mean that for the most part! I did pre-order this one though. I love The Walking Dead and zombies and all that, and while this isn’t affiliated with The Walking Dead (at least not that I know of) I couldn’t resist pre-ordering it. I’m not sure how they are able to get away with what they did with the Limited Edition box....”Don’t Open, Tarot Inside” because The Walking Dead came up with that year’s ago. I guess they didn’t copyright it.









Tarot Z Limited Edition


A special limited and numbered collector's edition of this year's most anticipated deck! The zombie apocalypse is upon us, and Tarot Z is the perfect deck to help you escape the clutches of t ...



www.llewellyn.com


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

It's a card deck instead of a Tarot deck per se but the art is amazing.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

lilibat said:


> It's a card deck instead of a Tarot deck per se but the art is amazing.
> 
> View attachment 714434



Very nice! The artwork looks very ominous.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Very nice! The artwork looks very ominous.


 He is an incredible artist and he also makes some breathtaking leather costume bits too.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK, I've been reading this thread for a while now & I am curious if you all just collect or do you read them too?

Some of the decks seem like they need to be framed as artwork! I don't feel the need to collect them but I love seeing so many different types & had no idea there were so many different kinds of tarot decks. Like I said, the art is amazing.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

RCIAG said:


> OK, I've been reading this thread for a while now & I am curious if you all just collect or do you read them too?
> 
> Some of the decks seem like they need to be framed as artwork! I don't feel the need to collect them but I love seeing so many different types & had no idea there were so many different kinds of tarot decks. Like I said, the art is amazing.


For me, it started out as a (Halloween) collection. Bought a few decks to complete a fortune teller scene and then it just snowballed from there. Now I actually do use them, for personal use, not to read for others. There are so many styles out there to choose from that have amazing artwork, classic, eclectic, spooky, down to the downright weird, which is really what draws me in. Not the weird, just the vast differences between them all. Ok, who am I kidding...maybe the weird ?


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

RCIAG said:


> OK, I've been reading this thread for a while now & I am curious if you all just collect or do you read them too?
> 
> Some of the decks seem like they need to be framed as artwork! I don't feel the need to collect them but I love seeing so many different types & had no idea there were so many different kinds of tarot decks. Like I said, the art is amazing.


Yes, the art is amazing and keeps drawing me in. I actually read and use the cards. Different decks have different vibes mostly based on the symbolism and theme of the art. Dark decks aren't necessarily 'dark' though and can be read just like the standard Rider-Waite version. Like Spirits Vineyard, I love the vast differences in the decks and what various artists contribute to the craft. I think there is something mysterious about the cards that get one hooked if they are drawn to them in general. A relationship forms that is difficult to explain.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Don't know if what I have you'd exactly call a "collection." I have 3 Rider-Waite decks - 1 I bought, 1 was my mother's, the last was my late brother-in-law's. But the first 1 I bought, my favorite and the 1 that I actually used to use (it's been forever) - the Russian Tarot of St. Petersburg.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

While I've never added it to my collection personally, I have on a couple occasions picked up a Tarot Universal deck by Salvador Dali for certain special people in my life...


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Annnnddddd....have a series of tarot-inspired sculptures that will actually get out of my head and into steel one of these lifetimes...


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Speaking of tarot sculptures....https://www.tarotmuseumbelgium.com/art-tarot-decks?lightbox=image_1g63


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I am not a collector, but rather I use them. I got my first tarot set when I was maybe 14-15 years of age. I still have my original set, but truthfully they never quite fit. When I found out a self-proclaimed witch and author whose books I adore was collaborating on a set of tarot cards a few years back, I knew I had to try them. They turned out to be my perfect match. ❤ I’ve never had a bad reading with them and recommend them highly if anyone’s looking for a working set of tarot cards. Everyday Witch by Deborah Blake.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

lilibat said:


> It's a card deck instead of a Tarot deck per se but the art is amazing.
> 
> View attachment 714434


The imagery is great. It looks like an Oracle deck.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

The Auditor said:


> Speaking of tarot sculptures....https://www.tarotmuseumbelgium.com/art-tarot-decks?lightbox=image_1g63


Thank you for the fun link. Nice!


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

My tarot deck is the H.R. Geiger Deck.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> The imagery is great. It looks like an Oracle deck.


I was thinking the same thing about it being an Oracle deck but then I saw “Joker” on one of them so then I thought maybe Lenormand. But they don’t look like your typical Lenormand, not that I’m an expert, so then I thought they were just a regular playing deck ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

The Auditor said:


> While I've never added it to my collection personally, I have on a couple occasions picked up a Tarot Universal deck by Salvador Dali for certain special people in my life...
> View attachment 714502



I have this deck and while I do like Salvador Dali’s work, it just never spoke to me. So sadly it just sits on my shelf.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh holy huck! That is an expensive deck! I LOVE Dali but yipes!

Oh wait..there's other variations of it that don't cost hundreds!! 








Salvador Dali Tarot Universal: Gold Edition: 4250375102441: Books - Amazon


Salvador Dali Tarot Universal: Gold Edition on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. Salvador Dali Tarot Universal: Gold Edition



www.amazon.com







Amazon.com: Buying Choices: Salvador Dali's Tarot


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

RCIAG said:


> Oh holy huck! That is an expensive deck! I LOVE Dali but yipes!
> 
> Oh wait..there's other variations of it that don't cost hundreds!!
> 
> ...



I had to look up my order on Amazon cuz I couldn’t remember how much I paid.....only $25 back in ‘17. I guess maybe it’s out of print now?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Here’s the version I have...the Dali Tarot Universal released Oct ‘14.

Talk about price hike!



Amazon.com


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

RCIAG said:


> Oh holy huck! That is an expensive deck! I LOVE Dali but yipes!
> 
> Oh wait..there's other variations of it that don't cost hundreds!!
> 
> ...


When I picked them up for my friends back in the mid-90s, buying online was only starting. The *only* place you could get them in the US (allegedly) was the Dali museum in St. Petersburg, FL. Decks ran $95 then. Suffice it to say these were very good friends.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I just realized I never posted what I received from Deviant Moon. The Abandoned Oracle is on pre-order since it won’t be released til September, but here’s what I got:

The Oracle of Black Enchantment
Mildred Payne’s Secret Pocket Oracle and the 15-card expansion pack
Cartes de Visite (Disturbing Cabinet Card’s)

I can confirm that the Disturbing Cabinet Card’s are indeed disturbing! ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I also just got these playing cards.

The deck on the left is made by Patrick Valenzia ($10 on Amazon) as you can tell by the artwork, and the other deck, Fulton’s October Playing Cards, is just a regular playing deck that is Halloween themed. Silly as it may be, I was drawn to it because it’s my last name, and it’s a Halloween deck, so it was meant for me to buy them! I actually bought 2 of them, they have 2 versions of the deck but I don’t have the other one yet. They’ve been on my EBay watchlist for at least 2 years now but I never pulled the trigger because I didn’t want to spend $18 for a deck of playing cards, but it’s out of print now and I didn’t want them to get away.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Got my Duck Soup tarot cards today.....the Trick or Tarot Deluxe Limited Edition. They are fantastic! Love love love them! Really large (which I prefer) and just lots of vintage-y Halloween imagery goodness ??♥
> 
> View attachment 713908


Do you use yours or just keep them as decor?

I only have one set. I use the Thoth Tarot but I use mine for real. 

I have had some “fun” sets but always give them away. Thoth to me is the only one that works.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Andromalius said:


> Do you use yours or just keep them as decor?
> 
> I only have one set. I use the Thoth Tarot but I use mine for real.
> 
> I have had some “fun” sets but always give them away. Thoth to me is the only one that works.


I definitely have a few “fun” decks that I like to keep around and flip thru, and will include in my Halloween fortune teller scene. But I also have a few that I use personally. I just read something recently that really described nicely how I use Tarot, which is for meditation (vs. divination).


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I definitely have a few “fun” decks that I like to keep around and flip thru, and will include in my Halloween fortune teller scene. But I also have a few that I use personally. I just read something recently that really described nicely how I use Tarot, which is for meditation (vs. divination).


I’ve not meditated with mine. I typically pull one card per day and then try to make a conscious effort to understand what the card is trying and to tell me. 

I did buy another deck offered on Kickstarter last year. The man who created it made a deck with all 72 of the Goetia. Very pretty.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I definitely have a few “fun” decks that I like to keep around and flip thru, and will include in my Halloween fortune teller scene. But I also have a few that I use personally. I just read something recently that really described nicely how I use Tarot, which is for meditation (vs. divination).


Just realized when responding that I have two decks now. Lol.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I definitely have a few “fun” decks that I like to keep around and flip thru, and will include in my Halloween fortune teller scene. But I also have a few that I use personally. I just read something recently that really described nicely how I use Tarot, which is for meditation (vs. divination).


How does one meditate with the cards if you don’t mind me asking?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Andromalius said:


> How does one meditate with the cards if you don’t mind me asking?



I’m sure there’s many ways one can meditate with the cards but in a nutshell, you just pick a card and you focus on it for a couple minutes. Look at the artwork, the symbolism, etc. and then close your eyes and let your mind try to expand upon it. Don’t try to force an answer to any question you may have come into it with. Rather, you just let your thoughts go wherever they go with the imagery of that card in your mind. Everyone has a creative side to them and often times a little story will unfold, especially if you can truly let go of other day-to-day thoughts like what you’re gonna make for dinner. 

As an introvert I am always in my head, so I find working with the cards this way just really works for me!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I also just got these playing cards.
> 
> The deck on the left is made by Patrick Valenzia ($10 on Amazon) as you can tell by the artwork, and the other deck, Fulton’s October Playing Cards, is just a regular playing deck that is Halloween themed. Silly as it may be, I was drawn to it because it’s my last name, and it’s a Halloween deck, so it was meant for me to buy them! I actually bought 2 of them, they have 2 versions of the deck but I don’t have the other one yet. They’ve been on my EBay watchlist for at least 2 years now but I never pulled the trigger because I didn’t want to spend $18 for a deck of playing cards, but it’s out of print now and I didn’t want them to get away.
> 
> View attachment 714817


Love these! I have the Royal Mischief deck, it’s wonderful. What are the differences in the Fulton’s decks and how do you tell the difference?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I took the leap & bought a Dali deck on Etsy. It's in Italian & English & was a lot cheaper than other versions but the artwork is exactly the same.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I’m sure there’s many ways one can meditate with the cards but in a nutshell, you just pick a card and you focus on it for a couple minutes. Look at the artwork, the symbolism, etc. and then close your eyes and let your mind try to expand upon it. Don’t try to force an answer to any question you may have come into it with. Rather, you just let your thoughts go wherever they go with the imagery of that card in your mind. Everyone has a creative side to them and often times a little story will unfold, especially if you can truly let go of other day-to-day thoughts like what you’re gonna make for dinner.
> 
> As an introvert I am always in my head, so I find working with the cards this way just really works for me!


Thank you. Sounds a lot like sigil meditation. I I will give it a try !


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

RCIAG said:


> I took the leap & bought a Dali deck on Etsy. It's in Italian & English & was a lot cheaper than other versions but the artwork is exactly the same.


Like as in Salvador? Did he paint them ?


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Andromalius said:


> Like as in Salvador? Did he paint them ?


Yes.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> Love these! I have the Royal Mischief deck, it’s wonderful. What are the differences in the Fulton’s decks and how do you tell the difference?



The one in the photo is version 2, which is a much darker gray than the original, which is a very light gray. There are a few subtle differences between the boxes and the 2 intro cards, but everything else is basically the same.


----------



## Savage Night (Jan 11, 2008)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> As I was doing some spring cleaning, I came across my tarot cards that I never got around to packing away last Halloween. Yes, if you can believe it, these are for Halloween only.....not something that I use for spiritual guidance for myself or anyone else. Although, does giving a “pretend” reading count? ? That’s actually how I ended up with so many. A few years back, I was planning to dress up as a fortune teller and have a section in my house dedicated to that, and I would be there to give people a reading. In preparation for that, I went on a hunt to find just the right deck, and as you can see, I bought quite a few. As I got into it, I discovered some fo the cards are quite beautiful. I may end up selling off my collection some day because really, who needs this many? But I will definitely be keeping a few. I think the zombie deck is quite cheeky, and the Tarot Noir deck is just stunning.
> 
> As some of you know, I am planning to make a tarot card mobile that was seen in one of Rogers Gardens displays (photo below), and I had originally planned to use one of the Rider Waite decks since they’re the cheaper and most common that you would see, but now I’m wondering if I should choose one of the others to make it different.
> 
> ...


----------



## DisturbedKitty (Jul 30, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I just realized I never posted what I received from Deviant Moon. The Abandoned Oracle is on pre-order since it won’t be released til September, but here’s what I got:
> 
> The Oracle of Black Enchantment
> Mildred Payne’s Secret Pocket Oracle and the 15-card expansion pack
> ...


How wonderful!! I saw this pic and immediately ordered myself a deck!! I only got the The Oracle of Black Enchantment (Blood Edition) because these decks are pricey! 

Lovely! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

DisturbedKitty said:


> How wonderful!! I saw this pic and immediately ordered myself a deck!! I only got the The Oracle of Black Enchantment (Blood Edition) because these decks are pricey!
> 
> Lovely! Thanks for sharing!!!



Let me know what you think of the blood edition when you get it! I belabored over that for quite a while because I didn’t know which version I wanted. I was almost tempted to buy both, but considering the cost of these decks, that would’ve been a little overboard for me. Really curios though if I made the right decision!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

I discovered a deck that I had to add to my collection. It is the most expensive deck I have purchased to date. 

Deck of the Dead Tarot


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Let me know what you think of the blood edition when you get it! I belabored over that for quite a while because I didn’t know which version I wanted. I was almost tempted to buy both, but considering the cost of these decks, that would’ve been a little overboard for me. Really curios though if I made the right decision!


I have the Blood edition but like the regular edition better. I will take photos for you comparing the two when I get home. I went overboard and bought both, darn it all to heck. What sold me on the Blood edition is it is a limited run.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I love that deck. I came across


Wycked Spiryt said:


> I discovered a deck that I had to add to my collection. It is the most expensive deck I have purchased to date.
> 
> Deck of the Dead Tarot
> View attachment 714931
> ...


I love that deck! It’s on my list. Came across that one a few weeks ago but since I had recently bought several others recently, I told myself that one was gonna have to wait. I love the antique vibe they give off.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> I have the Blood edition but like the regular edition better. I will take photos for you comparing the two when I get home. I went overboard and bought both, darn it all to heck. What sold me on the Blood edition is it is a limited run.


Yeah that was my reason for even contemplating it because of its limited run. I hate that that’s a selling point! LOL


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Yeah that was my reason for even contemplating it because of its limited run. I hate that that’s a selling point! LOL


The deck comes in three sizes. The bridge size is the cheapest at $69. The tarot size is $79 and the large cards are $85. I had a difficult time deciding which I wanted. 

Am I strange that if I was considering almost anything else, including an animatronic, it would be difficult for me to justify the price. But tarot cards? No problem!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> The deck comes in three sizes. The bridge size is the cheapest at $69. The tarot size is $79 and the large cards are $85. I had a difficult time deciding which I wanted.
> 
> Am I strange that if I was considering almost anything else, including an animatronic, it would be difficult for me to justify the price. But tarot cards? No problem!



I saw all the sizes it comes in. The problem for me is I’m not a big fan of small. I love the larger sized decks! Which one did you end up going with? Normally I don’t hesitate buying things even if they’re expensive, but it’s just that I’ve been buying SOO MANY! LOL. That and crystal spheres. It’s an addiction beyond my control sometimes ?


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I saw all the sizes it comes in. The problem for me is I’m not a big fan of small. I love the larger sized decks! Which one did you end up going with? Normally I don’t hesitate buying things even if they’re expensive, but it’s just that I’ve been buying SOO MANY! LOL. That and crystal spheres. It’s an addiction beyond my control sometimes ?


I too like the bigger sizes so chose the large deck.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

@Spirits Vineyard, will you take closeup pictures of the 3, 5 and 7 of cups of your Trionfi Della Luna deck from Deviant Moon? Thanks!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> @Spirits Vineyard, will you take closeup pictures of the 3, 5 and 7 of cups of your Trionfi Della Luna deck from Deviant Moon? Thanks!


Here you go!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Here you go!
> 
> I don't use this deck often because they aren't based on the Rider-Waite system. That shouldn't be a deterrent though. If you are on the fence Wycked I highly recommend them.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Here you go!
> 
> View attachment 715249


Thank you! I’m trying to see if the deck calls to me before I purchase it. I’m trying to find something for a main deck that is intuitive for me.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> Thank you! I’m trying to see if the deck calls to me before I purchase it. I’m trying to find something for a main deck that is intuitive for me.


You’re welcome! I totally get that. That might be a little hard though with this deck since it’s a pip deck. Not saying you can’t be drawn to the artwork, but just that it’s they're all so similar since there are no other illustrations on them.


----------



## DisturbedKitty (Jul 30, 2019)

@Spirits Vineyard I know it’s probably too early to ask, but have you started on your tarot card mobile?? I’m very excited to see progress pics! ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

DisturbedKitty said:


> @Spirits Vineyard I know it’s probably too early to ask, but have you started on your tarot card mobile?? I’m very excited to see progress pics! ?


Not Yet! But I am trying to craft it in my head first, which will eventually make its way down to paper, because I want to create something that I will be able to “fold down” for storage or possibly even shipping to someone. If I just construct it like in the Rogers Gardens photo, it doesn’t appear that would be collapsible. So unfortunately I am still in the thought process. But soon though, soon! ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

But I will definitely take pics along the way once I get started!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Got an email today from Deviant Moon with an $8 discount off of the Oracle of Black Enchantment Blood Edition.

What do you guys think I did? I caved. Damn it to hell. ☠

If I can entice any of you other tarophiles (which is I think a word I just made up, not to be confused with turophile, a connoisseur of cheese ?) the code for the discount is BLOODY SUNDAY. Enjoy!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I am thinking about getting this reading cloth for my tarot table but am on the fence. It is 42.00 and measures 22 inches square. This cloth could also double as a sign or be used as wall art. It is a bit pricey for what it is but apparently is made to order. 

Does anyone else use a reading cloth and if so will you share a photo or three? What do you look for in a cloth? I prefer silk but they are harder to find, especially unique ones.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

X-Pired said:


> I am thinking about getting this reading cloth for my tarot table but am on the fence. It is 42.00 and measures 22 inches square. This cloth could also double as a sign or be used as wall art. It is a bit pricey for what it is but apparently is made to order.
> 
> Does anyone else use a reading cloth and if so will you share a photo or three? What do you look for in a cloth? I prefer silk but they are harder to find, especially unique ones.
> 
> View attachment 715537


That would make a great sign! No reading cloth for me. I have a sitting room that is my getaway space. It’s decorated to my tastes with chandeliers, a water fountain, books, crystal balls, candles, and tabletop decor items that have special meaning to me. I have a beautiful handmade table that serves as my desk that my husband bought me and a comfy chair where I sit to meditate, think, drink coffee or tea, and do tarot readings. And don’t forget the incense!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I don’t use them for anything other than in my Halloween displays. I did buy one recently (don’t have it yet), I bought it to use with my Madam Zaltana. It’s from the same person who I backed on kickstarter for their new deck. I ordered their first deck and the spread cloth.

I really like that one though that you’re showing, and it’s by the maker of the Deck of the Bastard, which I SOOOOOO want!!! It’s a bit pricey for me at the moment, at $69. I may have broken down and bought it if it was free ship, but they want another $10 to ship. I do agree it’s on the pricey side for being just a spread cloth. Mine was only $12.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

And I’ll be getting another one when their new deck ships. Since they met all their stretch goals, there are several extra goodies that will be coming along with the deck, including a spread cloth.

You can still pre-order thru Etsy if it’s something anyone is interested in,





__





ALMOST SOLD OUT the 5-cent Tarot 1st Edition by Madam Clara. - Etsy


PLEASE NOTE: The pumice backs with matte green edges, pumice with plain edges and antique green with green edges are all SOLD OUT. The only choice still available is antique green with plain edges. Stay tuned for the Second Edition which may have different color options. The 5-cent Tarot is a fun




www.etsy.com


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Oh I forgot to mention. You may wanna research the material. From what I hear, if you plan to use it for spreads, you may want to pick something else other than satin or silk. Apparently the cards slip and slide everywhere!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> And I’ll be getting another one when their new deck ships. Since they met all their stretch goals, there are several extra goodies that will be coming along with the deck, including a spread cloth.
> 
> You can still pre-order thru Etsy if it’s something anyone is interested in,
> 
> ...


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

After waiting a couple of weeks or so that have seemed much longer, I finally received a message saying my tarot card order has shipped. I purchased the Deck of the Bastard with a custom back. I think the custom back is what has taken so long. I will take photos and reveal which back I chose when the deck gets here. In the same order, I purchased The Deck of the Dead Tarot in the large size. I justified it by telling myself that I would eventually order the Deck of the Dead Tarot anyway and why pay an extra shipping cost later when they could be shipped together now saving a few bucks. You know how it is, right? I realize I said no more decks but I broke down, LOL! ??? I am weak when it comes to this type of thing. I will work on it... 

Anyway, here are stock photos of the Deck of the Bastard. I will update when mine arrives with photos of the custom back I ordered. Oh, another thing I loved about these is that you have the option of choosing blank borders (for experienced card readers) or titles or titles and keywords (for novice readers or as reminders for those of us who are forgetful folk). 

The artist says the deck is bastardized from several vintage/antique decks. They look so unique and called to me so I couldn't resist. ?

Also, the listing gives this info:
A version of this deck can be seen in the movie AVENGE THE CROWS starring Danay Garcia, Lou Diamond Phillips, Danny Trejo, Stephen Baur & Mike Flores! 

Simon of The Hermit's Cave just posted a review showing each card here: https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/#i...DPSbcCFsjBshJfPGrdGMdzZXKlShPcLHl?projector=1

You can also see a video of the cards here: 




Or lots of other places - here's a great one by Where the Wyrd Things Are:


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Gah! I’ve had those decks in my Etsy cart for a couple weeks now (plus the Samhain deck) but haven’t pulled the trigger yet. I’m right there with ya on the “save on shipping” reasoning!

One of these days I’ll pull the trigger, but not yet. Unless I somehow win the lottery, in which case I’d buy everyone here a deck ??


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Gah! I’ve had those decks in my Etsy cart for a couple weeks now (plus the Samhain deck) but haven’t pulled the trigger yet. I’m right there with ya on the “save on shipping” reasoning!
> 
> One of these days I’ll pull the trigger, but not yet. Unless I somehow win the lottery, in which case I’d buy everyone here a deck ??


I can't tell you how much I am looking forward to getting these, feeling their energy and seeing them with the custom back. I really like the one they come with but have a 'thing' for the theme of the one I ordered. Holy smoke, I hope you play the lottery and win. I want a deck with the stock backing as well, LOL! I am insatiable with tarot decks! 

On another note, thank you, I knew I was doing the right thing by ordering both decks thereby saving on the shipping!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Have you seen the Halloween playing cards from Rucus Studio? They are $15.00. 





Playing Cards | rucus-studio







www.rucusstudio.com


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

X-Pired said:


> Have you seen the Halloween playing cards from Rucus Studio? They are $15.00.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup! I just had my 2 decks delivered about a week ago! They’re fantastic!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

X-Pired said:


> I can't tell you how much I am looking forward to getting these, feeling their energy and seeing them with the custom back. I really like the one they come with but have a 'thing' for the theme of the one I ordered. Holy smoke, I hope you play the lottery and win. I want a deck with the stock backing as well, LOL! I am insatiable with tarot decks!
> 
> On another note, thank you, I knew I was doing the right thing by ordering both decks thereby saving on the shipping!


I emailed the shop owner to see if they offered discounts for multiple deck purchases, and their response was they only do that for other shop owners ordering 10+. But they put me on their distribution list and told me they sometimes have random sales...


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Yup! I just had my 2 decks delivered about a week ago! They’re fantastic!


That is so cool! Are they as nice as in the photos? How is the coloring, do they look old?


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Does anyone by chance have Madam Lydia Wilhelmina's Tarot of Monsters, the Macabre and Autumn Scenes? It looks very interesting, especially with the autumn scenes. 

lydia-tarot


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

X-Pired said:


> That is so cool! Are they as nice as in the photos? How is the coloring, do they look old?


Yes, I think they’re just as nice in person as they are online! They are designed to look aged, and he did a good job with that. The pip cards are very faded, but still readable, and the artwork on the court cards is amazing...just as vibrant as you see in the photos on his website! The cardstock is very nice too...has a nice buttery feel to them.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Thank you for the photos Spirit! I appreciate your assessment of the deck as well.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

X-Pired said:


> Does anyone by chance have Madam Lydia Wilhelmina's Tarot of Monsters, the Macabre and Autumn Scenes? It looks very interesting, especially with the autumn scenes.
> 
> lydia-tarot
> 
> View attachment 715972


I do not, but it looks very macabre, which of course I love!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

X-Pired said:


> Thank you for the photos Spirit! I appreciate your assessment of the deck as well.


You’re very welcome!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

@Spirits Vineyard, I love the way you displayed your tarot collection in this photo! Do you mind sharing the names of the tarot decks I’ve circled? Which do you highly recommend and which do you suggest giving a pass passed purely on how you feel about them?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Sure thing! 

The first blue circle on the left, I’m not sure what you’re circling exactly. If you mean the large one that’s actually laying down, that’s a large book box. On that side on the table, there are 2 large book boxes stacked and then one in a standing up position has a print of the Ace of Cups on the front. But if you meant any of the decks in front of the boxes or on top of the box, let me know!

The second blue circle is called The Fantod Pack by Edward Gorey. It’s not a tarot deck in the traditional Rider Waite sense. To me it sort of feels more like an oracle deck. But however you want to call it, the images are lovely. I just love black and white. And Edward Gorey has a very unique, humorous yet macabre sense of style in all his artwork. Here’s a link to it on Amazon....









The Fantod Pack by Edward Gorey: Edward Gorey, Edward Gorey: 9780764942242: Amazon.com: Books


The Fantod Pack by Edward Gorey [Edward Gorey, Edward Gorey] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. The Fantod Pack by Edward Gorey



www.amazon.com






The first green circle on the left are 2 decks, first one being the Illuminated tarot, which I do NOT like at all. I love the packaging as it looks like a little leather bound book on a shelf, but don’t like the style and art on the cards. The whole deck is monochromatic and muted in color. The second one is the Halloween Oracle, which I LOVE. I’m sure no explanation needed on why once you see the cards ? Here’s the link for them:









The Halloween Oracle: Lifting the Veil between the Worlds Every Night: Demarco, Stacey, Manton, Jimmy: 9780738744957: Amazon.com: Books


The Halloween Oracle: Lifting the Veil between the Worlds Every Night [Demarco, Stacey, Manton, Jimmy] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. The Halloween Oracle: Lifting the Veil between the Worlds Every Night



www.amazon.com





The second green circle is a mini deck. I’ll need to go take a look and let you know, that one was actually gifted to me and I don’t recall who it’s by!

The 3rd green circle has 2 decks, first one being The Alchemist Tarot by Robert M Place. I was really intrigued by this one because of all the symbolism it contains. I love the images but I’d never be able to “use” the deck in the way I use my others, because there’s a lot of interpretation needed and just so much going on with that. The second deck is the Golden Botticelli Tarot. If Florentine Renaissance art is your thing, you’ll love this one. And really the same thing goes with the last green circle, which is the Medieval Scalpini. It has art from the italian renaissance....and that has always intrigued me, not just with tarot cards but just in general. I have a lot of decorative things around my house that include things like capitals, acanthus wall shelves, baroque mirrors, and things like that. Here’s a pic of some of the art I have in my foyer. They have nothing to do with tarot of course, but that style just really speaks to me!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Oops, I skipped a circle! 

In the second to last green circle (from the right) are 2 decks. The first one is called the Decameron Tarot. It’s another deck driven by the Renaissance period and was created in light of the book “Boccaccio's Decameron”. It’s an erotic deck, so not for everyone. But I don’t mind that kind of imagery and I like how each card feel like it has a story.

The second one is the Gothic Tarot. I do like some of the imagery but the deck as a whole is just ok to me. I think for me I just found it to be a little too cliche as far as “gothic” goes. I think I’d prefer something like The Bohemian Gothic Tarot. Although, that one is OOP and like 10x the cost.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Oops, I skipped a circle!
> 
> In the second to last green circle (from the right) are 2 decks. The first one is called the Decameron Tarot. It’s another deck driven by the Renaissance period and was created in light of the book “Boccaccio's Decameron”. It’s an erotic deck, so not for everyone. But I don’t mind that kind of imagery and I like how each card feel like it has a story.
> 
> The second one is the Gothic Tarot. I do like some of the imagery but the deck as a whole is just ok to me. I think for me I just found it to be a little too cliche as far as “gothic” goes. I think I’d prefer something like The Bohemian Gothic Tarot. Although, that one is OOP and like 10x the cost.


Thank you so much for the detailed information. I appreciate it so much as I want to add to my tarot collection while being discerning, especially considering the price of most decks. Yes, you covered all the decks I was inquiring about. I love your foyer by the way, it’s gorgeous. I’m a fan of the Renaissance era so that strikes a cord with me.


----------



## RebelDead (Sep 2, 2015)

I just have to brag a minute about my awesome deck I have. It was created by this guy named James Boyle. He hand designed an entire deck around the city of Philadelphia. I'm from NJ and work in Philly so I of course understood this entire deck. You would have to be from the area to get most of it though. Though I know most know about Philly cheesesteaks... and cheesesteaks are Boyles cups in his deck. It is awesome. There are Septa tokens, the PPA (Philadelphia Parking Authority), quills, The Fresh Prince, Poe (as death), local legends and references. It is amazeballs!! Just wanted to share with you.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

RebelDead said:


> I just have to brag a minute about my awesome deck I have. It was created by this guy named James Boyle. He hand designed an entire deck around the city of Philadelphia. I'm from NJ and work in Philly so I of course understood this entire deck. You would have to be from the area to get most of it though. Though I know most know about Philly cheesesteaks... and cheesesteaks are Boyles cups in his deck. It is awesome. There are Septa tokens, the PPA (Philadelphia Parking Authority), quills, The Fresh Prince, Poe (as death), local legends and references. It is amazeballs!! Just wanted to share with you.
> 
> View attachment 716381
> View attachment 716382
> View attachment 716383



I am actually originally from Philly! Or rather, from the Philly area. I saw that deck late last year when it was on Kickstarter but didn’t back it then, but then later ordered it directly. I agree, it may not be as meaningful to a lot of people not from the area. It’s a very cool deck!


----------



## RebelDead (Sep 2, 2015)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I am actually originally from Philly! Or rather, from the Philly area. I saw that deck late last year when it was on Kickstarter but didn’t back it then, but then later ordered it directly. I agree, it may not be as meaningful to a lot of people not from the area. It’s a very cool deck!


I knew there had to be at least 1 person on here that would understand lol I mean even those who won't.. it is still a really cool deck. I have to say though...one of my main reasons for getting it was because Gritty was in it. I dressed up as Gritty last year for Halloween at my office.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

RebelDead said:


> I knew there had to be at least 1 person on here that would understand lol I mean even those who won't.. it is still a really cool deck. I have to say though...one of my main reasons for getting it was because Gritty was in it. I dressed up as Gritty last year for Halloween at my office.


Nice! I miss the Flyers. I moved to the south about 10 years ago and dont really watch hockey anymore but I used to when I lived up there!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Received a new deck in the mail the other day. If any of you have or like the Wild Unknown, which is one of my favorite decks, then you may like this one. Comes with a nice little guidebook and wooden box. The cards themselves are matte gilded on the edges, and have a sort of velvety feel to them, unlike any of my other decks. But it was the artwork that really drew me in. I have a slight “thing” for birds and being this is an animal deck, it has a lot of birds represented throughout it.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I backed another deck on Kickstarter that I thought I’d share here. This company, Uusi, has already created a few decks (as well as playing cards) and they have amazing artwork. I have their Pagan Otherworlds Tarot deck and I love it.

Yesterday they launched their newest deck on Kickstarter and reached their goal within 3 hours! This deck is unlike any other, as it’s using the periodic table. They’re calling it a tarot deck but could probably be considered an oracle deck as well, since it doesn’t follow any traditional system such as RWS.









"Materia Prima: An Expression of Matter" Tarot


An artistic tarot based on the periodic table that joins science and mysticism where the rubber meets the road on things that "matter."




www.kickstarter.com


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

That’s a great deck Spirits. I am also backing it. That one and The Oracle of Heaven and Hell which also has an amazing grimore. This guy’s work is highly collectible and his past grimores are extremely rare, not to mention pricey so this is an investment. There is a huge demand on the collectors market. This Oracle deck contains 72 cards and can actually be used as a tarot deck.









The Oracle of Heaven and Hell


A 72 card oracle deck harnessing the power of the Demon-Possessed and Angel-Evoking Tarot.




www.kickstarter.com


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I was actually on the fence of backing that deck! I missed out on the Angel-Evoking Tarot, which is sold out, but I really wanted. And forget about trying to get the Demon-Evoking one as well, unless he decides to do a reprinting on either of them. I may just have to splurge. Should I splurge? ??


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I was actually on the fence of backing that deck! I missed out on the Angel-Evoking Tarot, which is sold out, but I really wanted. And forget about trying to get the Demon-Evoking one as well, unless he decides to do a reprinting on either of them. I may just have to splurge. Should I splurge? ??


Yes! LOL! It’s a fantastic opportunity! I am over the moon happy that I decided to splurge because his work is amazing, difficult to get, and historically accurate as opposed to fantasy and made-up crap. Have you seen the stretch goal rewards? I regret missing out on the Angel-Evoking tarot and grimore. Both are selling more than ten times their original price. This Oracle is a very unique and desirable deck that I am so pleased to add to my collection. The artist has limited the hand-bound grimores to one per person to keep resellers from taking advantage. Also, compared to what other artists are charging for lesser quality and decks, this is a great price. I just couldn’t justify not taking advantage of this opportunity.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> That’s a great deck Spirits. I am also backing it. That one and The Oracle of Heaven and Hell which also has an amazing grimore. This guy’s work is highly collectible and his past grimores are extremely rare, not to mention pricey so this is an investment. There is a huge demand on the collectors market. This Oracle deck contains 72 cards and can actually be used as a tarot deck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am definitely backing this one! I too splurged. I am going for the hand-bound grimore and deck. It is supposed to ship in time for Christmas but will post photos when it arrives. Thank you for the details and sharing the photos.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I received my two decks from Tarot by Seven last week but have been so busy did not have a chance to share photos. 

The Deck of the Bastard is wonderful, I love it. It has a linen finish. She did a fantastic job creating this deck. While it is based on the Rider-Waite system I appreciate the antique iconography much better. I ordered it with crows for a custom back. The standard back is a spider and snake which I like but decided to go with the crows instead. See second photo. It's a great deck and I am happy with it overall. It came in a plain white tuck box so that could have been better, especially for the price. This deck has a nice feel and is a pleasure to work with. The cards have a nice weight, not too thin but not heavy. They seem very sturdy and I think they will last awhile even if used regularly. The photos don't do them justice.




















The second deck is The Deck of the Dead. They are very slick and the card stock seems rather thin. Did I mention how slick these are to handle and use? They slide all over the place, even when just stacked on a table. I doubt if these will hold up for very long if used regularly. The card stock is on par with less expensive decks. For the price of these I expected a bit better. I wish there had been a choice of finishes. Perhaps I am being overly critical due to the cost of this deck. The imagery is amazing though. Overall, I am not sure I would have paid the price if I had seen and felt this deck in person before purchasing. Also, it did not even come with a plain white tuck box. The cards were shrink wrapped but did not include a storage box at all. I'm disappointed in that!

I think Spirits also purchased this deck if I am not mistaken. If so, @Spirits Vineyard, will you share your impression of this deck? I would love to hear your opinion! Sometimes listening to other viewpoints helps me see a deck in a different light.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I was actually on the fence of backing that deck! I missed out on the Angel-Evoking Tarot, which is sold out, but I really wanted. And forget about trying to get the Demon-Evoking one as well, unless he decides to do a reprinting on either of them. I may just have to splurge. Should I splurge? ??


Did you get the Goetia deck last year?


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

I am so surprised that so many of us here are buying these decks. The Goetia Et Al is such a personal thing to me, and really has nothing to do with Halloween. Glad to know I can bring this up here!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> Yes! LOL! It’s a fantastic opportunity! I am over the moon happy that I decided to splurge because his work is amazing, difficult to get, and historically accurate as opposed to fantasy and made-up crap. Have you seen the stretch goal rewards? I regret missing out on the Angel-Evoking tarot and grimore. Both are selling more than ten times their original price. This Oracle is a very unique and desirable deck that I am so pleased to add to my collection. The artist has limited the hand-bound grimores to one per person to keep resellers from taking advantage. Also, compared to what other artists are charging for lesser quality and decks, this is a great price. I just couldn’t justify not taking advantage of this opportunity.


It should come to no surprise that I went ahead and backed it! The Grimoire looks absolutely f’ing amazing and you’re right, there’s no way I could pass that up. I’ve seen the quality of his other decks thru watching unboxing’s and reviews of his other decks and I’m sure it will be money worth spent. I also love the fact that he’s limiting the Grimoire to one per person as well.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Anyone else have this one?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

X-Pired said:


> I received my two decks from Tarot by Seven last week but have been so busy did not have a chance to share photos.
> 
> The Deck of the Bastard is wonderful, I love it. It has a linen finish. She did a fantastic job creating this deck. While it is based on the Rider-Waite system I appreciate the antique iconography much better. I ordered it with crows for a custom back. The standard back is a spider and snake which I like but decided to go with the crows instead. See second photo. It's a great deck and I am happy with it overall. It came in a plain white tuck box so that could have been better, especially for the price. This deck has a nice feel and is a pleasure to work with. The cards have a nice weight, not too thin but not heavy. They seem very sturdy and I think they will last awhile even if used regularly. The photos don't do them justice.
> 
> ...



These are the 2 that I didn’t pull the trigger on because of price. I had emailed the store owner and asked if they offered a discount, even if just free shipping, if multiple decks were being purchased, and was told only to other shop owners. I know it sounds cheap on my part, but sometimes that extra shipping charge is a make or break deal for me, especially if it’s high shipping. Oh and you’re right, it’s disappointing that you don’t get boxes with these things given the cost, even if it was a printed tuck box (not a plain white one). These decks are definitely considered premium in my book and there’s really no excuse why it shouldn’t come with one. Heck, for the price, you should receive an engraved wooden box! I mean if you look a few entries up of mine that I posted for the Brady Tarot, that deck cost $65 and it comes with AMAZING cardstock, gilded edges, AND a wooden box AND a nice guidebook. So it can be done.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Andromalius said:


> Did you get the Goetia deck last year?


Do you mean this one? 









Goetia Tarot in Darkness


A Tarot deck printed on metal silver premium cardstock and inspired to the Lemegeton, a grimoire about the Ars Goetia.




www.kickstarter.com


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Andromalius said:


> View attachment 717676
> 
> Anyone else have this one?



I do not, but would have loved to get that one. I was too late to the party before it sold out. Same with the Angel Evoking Tarot. ?


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I do not, but would have loved to get that one. I was too late to the party before it sold out. Same with the Angel Evoking Tarot. ?


I didn’t know Travis had new decks. I am not interested in the grimoires. I make my own. But the decks are a Nice way to Interact. 

Respect must be given to the Goetia. So I’m careful with them.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> These are the 2 that I didn’t pull the trigger on because of price. I had emailed the store owner and asked if they offered a discount, even if just free shipping, if multiple decks were being purchased, and was told only to other shop owners. I know it sounds cheap on my part, but sometimes that extra shipping charge is a make or break deal for me, especially if it’s high shipping. Oh and you’re right, it’s disappointing that you don’t get boxes with these things given the cost, even if it was a printed tuck box (not a plain white one). These decks are definitely considered premium in my book and there’s really no excuse why it shouldn’t come with one. Heck, for the price, you should receive an engraved wooden box! I mean if you look a few entries up of mine that I posted for the Brady Tarot, that deck cost $65 and it comes with AMAZING cardstock, gilded edges, AND a wooden box AND a nice guidebook. So it can be done.


Yes, one would think, wouldn't they? Well, as much as I love the imagery I do regret buying the deck for the price and quality. Oh well.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Andromalius said:


> View attachment 717676
> 
> Anyone else have this one?


Trying to find this deck is almost impossible. Would love to have it and keep searching hoping one comes up for sale. That is one of the reasons I am backing the Kickstarter project for the Heaven & Hell Oracle.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Do you mean this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would love to add this deck to my collection as well. I missed the opportunity on Kickstarter and regret it! I keep looking, hoping that a deck becomes available on the secondary market.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

X-Pired said:


> Yes, one would think, wouldn't they? Well, as much as I love the imagery I do regret buying the deck for the price and quality. Oh well.


I forgot to say thanks for the review. I may pass in the Deck of the Dead. I’ll probably get the Deck on the Bastard eventually though!


----------



## DisturbedKitty (Jul 30, 2019)

I don’t comment on this thread much, but I lurk often ?. Your collections amaze me!!! Personally, I don’t have many decks and my go-to divining deck is a regular deck of playing cards. So please keep on posting pics and hyperlinking!!! 

BTW @Spirits Vineyard, I got my Oracle of Black Enchantment Blood Edition deck weeks ago. It’s pretty nice but the red makes it hard to see in low lighting (which is too bad because I do all my woo-woo in low lighting lol). I’d probably stick with the regular edition.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

X-Pired said:


> I would love to add this deck to my collection as well. I missed the opportunity on Kickstarted and regret it! I keep looking, hoping that a deck becomes available on the secondary market.


Well, since it’s produced by Lo Scarabeo, I assume it will pop up somewhere eventually. I think they must be in the printing phase because the campaign just recently ended. But Lo Scarabeo is a good mass-producing company, and some of the artists other decks were mass produced (the Santa Muerte deck for example). 

So hopefully we’ll be able to get this one eventually!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

DisturbedKitty said:


> I don’t comment on this thread much, but I lurk often ?. Your collections amaze me!!! Personally, I don’t have many decks and my go-to divining deck is a regular deck of playing cards. So please keep on posting pics and hyperlinking!!!
> 
> BTW @Spirits Vineyard, I got my Oracle of Black Enchantment Blood Edition deck weeks ago. It’s pretty nice but the red makes it hard to see in low lighting (which is too bad because I do all my woo-woo in low lighting lol). I’d probably stick with the regular edition.



Well helloooooooooo lurker! ???

Yeah I definitely agree, the blood edition is not as clear to read. But I had caved and bought it anyway because they offered the additional discount, and plus it’s a limited edition and I’m a sucker for that sort of thing especially if it’s by an artist that I have other work from. 

Stick with us here and I’m sure you’ll see other decks posted! I myself have a couple decks on order.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

“I do all of my woo-woo in low lighting....”

I LOVE that! ?


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Well helloooooooooo lurker! ???
> 
> Yeah I definitely agree, the blood edition is not as clear to read. But I had caved and bought it anyway because they offered the additional discount, and plus it’s a limited edition and I’m a sucker for that sort of thing especially if it’s by an artist that I have other work from.
> 
> Stick with us here and I’m sure you’ll see other decks posted! I myself have a couple decks on order.


I am looking forward to seeing your new decks!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Well, since it’s produced by Lo Scarabeo, I assume it will pop up somewhere eventually. I think they must be in the printing phase because the campaign just recently ended. But Lo Scarabeo is a good mass-producing company, and some of the artists other decks were mass produced (the Santa Muerte deck for example).
> 
> So hopefully we’ll be able to get this one eventually!


Thank you for this info! Having someone so knowledgable on this thread is beyond helpful.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Andromalius said:


> I am so surprised that so many of us here are buying these decks. The Goetia Et Al is such a personal thing to me, and really has nothing to do with Halloween. Glad to know I can bring this up here!


You are with like-minded people here!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

DisturbedKitty said:


> I don’t comment on this thread much, but I lurk often ?. Your collections amaze me!!! Personally, I don’t have many decks and my go-to divining deck is a regular deck of playing cards. So please keep on posting pics and hyperlinking!!!
> 
> BTW @Spirits Vineyard, I got my Oracle of Black Enchantment Blood Edition deck weeks ago. It’s pretty nice but the red makes it hard to see in low lighting (which is too bad because I do all my woo-woo in low lighting lol). I’d probably stick with the regular edition.


I so glad you posted, thank you! I admire anyone that reads from a regular deck of playing cards. That takes talent and practice. I agree with you on the Blood Edition. I can’t make much out in low light but worse than that is neither can the person I’m reading for.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I can’t remember if we talked about this one and I’m too lazy at the moment to scroll back thru the pages, but did anyone back this one on kickstarter? She’s still taking late backers if anyone’s interested.









Halloween Magick Tarot Deck


A fun deck for your Halloweeny collection.




www.kickstarter.com


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I can’t remember if we talked about this one and I’m too lazy at the moment to scroll back thru the pages, but did anyone back this one on kickstarter? She’s still taking late backers if anyone’s interested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I seriously considered it but I’ve spent so much on tarot cards recently that I decided to pass. I see that she is taking late backers through September 15 and I may change my mind by then. Are you backing it?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> I seriously considered it but I’ve spent so much on tarot cards recently that I decided to pass. Are you backing it?


I did. I wasn’t going to for the very same reason, but decided to just because there aren’t that many “Halloween” decks out there.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I did. I wasn’t going to for the very same reason, but decided to just because there aren’t that many “Halloween” decks out there.


That’s definitely a good reason! I’m thinking really seriously about it.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I have been away for awhile and have lots of catching up to do.

I do have a word of caution for everyone purchasing tarot decks. When you receive your new deck go through it card by card. I had purchased the Zombie Deck and just glanced at it when it got in. This afternoon I was asked a question about it and looked at the deck to answer. The ace through four of wands is miscut. A portion of the image is cut off and the remainder of the card is blank. In the past I have also received decks missing a card with a duplicate of another. If discovered right away you can contact the place of purchase whether it be a company or the artist, and get a replacement. However, if you don't notice a defect or issue for awhile it may be too late to get it worked out with the seller.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

The Alchemical Visions Tarot deck looks cool. I have it on pre-order and will let you know what I think when it gets here. It is scheduled for release November 1st. If you use tarot for self-discovery it might be worth checking out.



Amazon.com


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

That’s definitely great advice! It’s actually one thing I always do when I receive a deck. I take 15-20 minutes and sit down with it to go through each card, just to make sure I have a full deck. I should knock on wood, but I have yet to get one that was missing cards or were otherwise defective.

Yes, I have the Alchemical Visions on pre-order too, as well as the Antique Anatomy! I missed out on earlier editions so I am happy to be able to get that one. Should be releasing soon!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

And those are just the 2 I’ve pre-ordered from Amazon. That doesn’t include all the ones I’ve purchased from the artist’s websites themselves, or backed them on Kickstarter!

And yes, I finally broke down and ordered The Deck of the Bastard. Figured since I was on a roll, I may as well get that one too!

I SO need a support group ?


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> And those are just the 2 I’ve pre-ordered from Amazon. That doesn’t include all the ones I’ve purchased from the artist’s websites themselves, or backed them on Kickstarter!
> 
> And yes, I finally broke down and ordered The Deck of the Bastard. Figured since I was on a roll, I may as well get that one too!
> 
> I SO need a support group ?


I’m thinking you aren’t alone in needing that support group. I’m right there with you. However, I don’t think the support group in this thread is the one most of us need as on here, we just get aided and abetted! LOL! ? I swear I have the best of intentions and then someone posts a new link and more card ideas/reviews and I’m off and running again right down the rabbit hole of purchasing yet another deck.

How many does everyone have? I’ve added several since this thread started and am afraid to count, ???


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

I preordered this HooDoo deck. Looking forward to getting it. It won’t be released until February 2020. Yes, I seriously need it in case that is what some of you are thinking, LOL! And yes, I seriously need an intervention. 



Amazon.com


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> I’m thinking you aren’t alone in needing that support group. I’m right there with you. However, I don’t think the support group in this thread is the one most of us need as on here, we just get aided and abetted! LOL! ? I swear I have the best of intentions and then someone posts a new link and more card ideas/reviews and I’m off and running again right down the rabbit hole of purchasing yet another deck.
> 
> How many does everyone have? I’ve added several since this thread started and am afraid to count, ???


I have no idea how many I have, I just know I have a lot! The photo I took when I first started this thread didn’t even show all of what I had originally, because I found quite a few on my bookshelves that I had missed. And then of course all the ones I’ve purchased since then, which has been quite a few.

I’ve tried to watch some anti-haul videos to see if that would spark me to want to “clean house” but all that ended up doing is making me want more or just adds to my “want” list! LOL


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I did see that hoodoo tarot deck in my travels (seems we are all on the same path here!) but haven’t pre-ordered it. It’s in my cart “save for later” on Amazon, just so I wouldn’t forget about it. I like the idea of a hoodoo deck, because I’m drawn to dark decks. But I need to see them first, and I haven’t been able to find anywhere that has all the cards displayed. I’m guessing since it’s not coming out til 2020 she’s not finished with them.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I did see that hoodoo tarot deck in my travels (seems we are all on the same path here!) but haven’t pre-ordered it. It’s in my cart “save for later” on Amazon, just so I wouldn’t forget about it. I like the idea of a hoodoo deck, because I’m drawn to dark decks. But I need to see them first, and I haven’t been able to find anywhere that has all the cards displayed. I’m guessing since it’s not coming out til 2020 she’s not finished with them.


If you end up not preordering I will take photos when I get the deck. Of course the product page may be updated before then as the release gets closer. I too am drawn to the darker decks. I find them to be more authentic somehow but that is just my take on it. I know that some prefer not to look at the shadow side.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I live for the dark side! ?
I actually have a deck coming called the Tarot of Unknown Shadows. It doesn’t have great reviews for the production of the deck...apparently there are some issues there, but I love the artwork so I bought them anyway. We’ll see!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

I found another deck I like. It’s relatively inexpensive compared to others lately. What do all of you think about this one? There are several photos to scroll through to get a real feel for the deck.

If anyone already has it will you tell us what you think?









Arcana Full Tarot Deck


The groundbreaking and highly sought after complete Arcana tarot deck featuring 84 cards in one tuck case! Arcana is a blend of tarot cards and poker cards with lavishly illustrated royals and major arcana cards, while maintaining traditional number cards. This versatile deck can be used for...



deadonpaper.com


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Here is another one that looks interesting. Pagan Otherworlds.









Pagan Otherworlds Tarot


A groundbreaking tarot by the designers and artists Linnea Gits and PeterDunham introduces a 23rd Higher Arcana card, "The Seeker," and five "Luna Cards" – all original to the tarot format created by Uusi and found exclusively in Uusi's "Pagan Otherworld's Tarot." All imagery in this 84 card...



uusi.us


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Oh I didn’t know they were reprinting the Arcana tarot! I saw that one in a YouTube unboxing a while back and I really liked it but only to discover it was out of print. That’s happened to me a LOT. Soooooooo many great decks that are no longer available to purchase, unless you happen to find it on EBay for hundreds of dollars or more. Because there’s never a shortage of people who jack up the prices on these indie decks (just go look up the Bohemian Cat Tarot, I dare you!). 

So thank you for posting this! I didn’t know they were planning a reprint. I wonder if there’s a place to find out these things? Ya know, before it’s too late and you miss a reprinting as well? LOL


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I have Pagan Otherworlds.....love the artwork on that one!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

@Wycked Spiryt Question for you....

For the Oracle of Heaven and Hell, did you back the $300 deal that has the handmade grimoire? I just realized I didn’t back the one w/the handmade one....just the hardback version that there is no picture of. I think I must not have read it clearly when o first signed up to back the campaign and thought what I was seeing in the photos was what I would be getting. But now I realize that it’s not unless I change my pledge. As it is I am already in for $115....which is a lot, but I’m not sure if I can justify an extra $175 for the grimoire that would just sit on my bookshelf. But at the same time, most of the decks I’ve purchased just sit on my bookshelf as well, I mean I can only use one deck at a time right? On the same token, I will never have the opportunity to own such a fantastic grimoire. What do I do? ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bought this a few days ago on Etsy. I almost bought 2 of these boxes that hold 4 decks....the other one I wanted was the moon phases, but I just couldn’t do $40 in shipping. I emailed the shop owner and they wouldn’t cut me a deal, so I just bought the one. I’m excited to get it though! Should probably be here in about 2 months! Lol


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Bought this a few days ago on Etsy. I almost bought 2 of these boxes that hold 4 decks....the other one I wanted was the moon phases, but I just couldn’t do $40 in shipping. I emailed the shop owner and they wouldn’t cut me a deal, so I just bought the one. I’m excited to get it though! Should probably be here in about 2 months! Lol
> 
> View attachment 718771
> 
> ...


What an amazing box, I love it! 



Spirits Vineyard said:


> @Wycked Spiryt Question for you....
> 
> For the Oracle of Heaven and Hell, did you back the $300 deal that has the handmade grimoire? I just realized I didn’t back the one w/the handmade one....just the hardback version that there is no picture of. I think I must not have read it clearly when o first signed up to back the campaign and thought what I was seeing in the photos was what I would be getting. But now I realize that it’s not unless I change my pledge. As it is I am already in for $115....which is a lot, but I’m not sure if I can justify an extra $175 for the grimoire that would just sit on my bookshelf. But at the same time, most of the decks I’ve purchased just sit on my bookshelf as well, I mean I can only use one deck at a time right? On the same token, I will never have the opportunity to own such a fantastic grimoire. What do I do? ?


I backed the $300.00 deal for the hand-bound grimore for a few reasons. One is the reason you gave, when will I have another opportunity to own such a fantastic grimore? It really is a work of art. Another reason is that I am not only totally in love with it but happen to be doing in-depth research on the subject matter so the synchronicity of it. Another reason is that these types of grimores quickly become collectors items and selll for high dollar and rarely come on the market so if the need ever arose I feel totally secure that I could recoup my investment several times over. Of course that isn’t why I am purchasing it but it is good to know just in-case down the road. 


Also, i would rather have this one really special deck and grimore than three or four of the recent decks I’ve purchased in the $75 range with no grimore, deluxe box, bag and all the extras. A practical reason for Halloween fans is think of the amazingly authentic display it will make, placed open to a sigil, in a fortune teller or witch display. That’s icing on the cake! Oh, one more thing. The demon element will freak some people out when they are drawn to it and take a closer look, and drawn to it they will be, no doubt. It will draw attention. Freaking people out isn’t necessarily a bad thing. ?


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I have Pagan Otherworlds.....love the artwork on that one!


How is the quality of the card stock and what type of box did it come in?


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> @Wycked Spiryt Question for you....
> 
> For the Oracle of Heaven and Hell, did you back the $300 deal that has the handmade grimoire? I just realized I didn’t back the one w/the handmade one....just the hardback version that there is no picture of. I think I must not have read it clearly when o first signed up to back the campaign and thought what I was seeing in the photos was what I would be getting. But now I realize that it’s not unless I change my pledge. As it is I am already in for $115....which is a lot, but I’m not sure if I can justify an extra $175 for the grimoire that would just sit on my bookshelf. But at the same time, most of the decks I’ve purchased just sit on my bookshelf as well, I mean I can only use one deck at a time right? On the same token, I will never have the opportunity to own such a fantastic grimoire. What do I do? ?


I'm in for the $300 deal. I definitely think it is worth it. Wycked is spot on in her/his assessment. I just can't pass this one up. I know that if I do I will regret it and be kicking myself forever.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> How is the quality of the card stock and what type of box did it come in?



The cards are really nice, if you like linen card stock (which I do). It’s not your average linen card stick either...it’s special. They’re a good size too. Not playing card size, but not too large. The box they come in is a thick, matte printed tuck box. I guess it’s sort of a middle ground as far as boxes go. Yes it’s a tuck box, which they usually suck and I’m not fond of, but it’s one of the nicest tuck boxes I own. It comes with a seal on the top so any time I pull the cards out I open it from the bottom because I didn’t want to break the seal. The deck also comes with a set of their 5 Luna cards. I’m a moon child so I’m always drawn to that imagery. Overall, it’s one of my favorite decks, even though I don’t consider myself a pagan. 

It was my first ever non-mass-produced deck that I purchased, so I’m pretty partial to it ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

X-Pired said:


> I'm in for the $300 deal. I definitely think it is worth it. Wycked is spot on in her/his assessment. I just can't pass this one up. I know that if I do I will regret it and be kicking myself forever.


Crap....I guess I know what I need to do.... ???


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Here’s another deck I bought recently....The Tarot of Prague. I thought it was OOP but I think that was for earlier editions. Been wanting it for a while so when I saw I could get a copy I jumped on it, and I didn’t just get the standard edition, I HAD to get the limited one. No surprise there!

The artwork is stunning, and the cards themselves have a metallic overlay on certain elements that just make them so unique. It almost gives them life, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

And one more — the Wild Messengers Alchemical Tarot. I have a thing for animal decks, and I saw it in an unboxing on YouTube and it intrigued me. This is a really nice deck, comes in a hard box with a nice hardback book, and the backs of the cards almost look like they have snakeskin on the part that makes the “X”. The imagery is nice too, but for me personally I just wish it wasn’t so colorful. I tend to be drawn to dark decks, literally and figuratively, but I guess having a deck here and there that has a little more color isn’t necessarily a bad thing? ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Oh, and if you look at the photo in my last post, you’ll see a book titled “Bohemian Cats”. I bought that recently when I ordered the Tarot of Prague. I really would love to get my hands on the Baroque Bohemian Cats Tarot, but people are wanting not just hundreds for that deck, but thousands. I have no idea why?! It’s crazy. 

I also would love to get a copy of the Bohemian Gothic Tarot (not the mini size though), but it’s sold out and I have no idea if they’ll be reprinting. So if you ever come across that anywhere and it’s not over $100, please let me know. I’ve been looking on EBay but people are just wanting too much $$.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Oh, and if you look at the photo in my last post, you’ll see a book titled “Bohemian Cats”. I bought that recently when I ordered the Tarot of Prague. I really would love to get my hands on the Baroque Bohemian Cats Tarot, but people are wanting not just hundreds for that deck, but thousands. I have no idea why?! It’s crazy.
> 
> I also would love to get a copy of the Bohemian Gothic Tarot (not the mini size though), but it’s sold out and I have no idea if they’ll be reprinting. So if you ever come across that anywhere and it’s not over $100, please let me know. I’ve been looking on EBay but people are just wanting too much $$.


I will definitely keep my eye out for that deck for you.



Spirits Vineyard said:


> Here’s another deck I bought recently....The Tarot of Prague. I thought it was OOP but I think that was for earlier editions. Been wanting it for a while so when I saw I could get a copy I jumped on it, and I didn’t just get the standard edition, I HAD to get the limited one. No surprise there!
> 
> The artwork is stunning, and the cards themselves have a metallic overlay on certain elements that just make them so unique. It almost gives them life, if that makes any sense.
> 
> View attachment 718779


This is a really nice deck. No surprise that I want it. ? 

Yes, I’m also partial to dark decks, literally as well as figuratively. But like you, I do have a few that are colorful in my collection. I also have monochrome, black and white, and sepia. It’s all good, LOL!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Oh I didn’t know they were reprinting the Arcana tarot! I saw that one in a YouTube unboxing a while back and I really liked it but only to discover it was out of print. That’s happened to me a LOT. Soooooooo many great decks that are no longer available to purchase, unless you happen to find it on EBay for hundreds of dollars or more. Because there’s never a shortage of people who jack up the prices on these indie decks (just go look up the Bohemian Cat Tarot, I dare you!).
> 
> So thank you for posting this! I didn’t know they were planning a reprint. I wonder if there’s a place to find out these things? Ya know, before it’s too late and you miss a reprinting as well? LOL


It’s so disappointing to discover a deck that i really want only to find that it is out-of-print and being sold for outrageous prices if it can even be found. It’s all to easy to drop a significant amount when adding to a tarot collection in general, much less paying a third party sellerfor a deck that has suddenly become rare.


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> @Wycked Spiryt Question for you....
> 
> For the Oracle of Heaven and Hell, did you back the $300 deal that has the handmade grimoire? I just realized I didn’t back the one w/the handmade one....just the hardback version that there is no picture of. I think I must not have read it clearly when o first signed up to back the campaign and thought what I was seeing in the photos was what I would be getting. But now I realize that it’s not unless I change my pledge. As it is I am already in for $115....which is a lot, but I’m not sure if I can justify an extra $175 for the grimoire that would just sit on my bookshelf. But at the same time, most of the decks I’ve purchased just sit on my bookshelf as well, I mean I can only use one deck at a time right? On the same token, I will never have the opportunity to own such a fantastic grimoire. What do I do? ?


Surely you deserve a reward for SOMETHING. Christmas is coming. A birthday? Wednesday?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

schatze said:


> Surely you deserve a reward for SOMETHING. Christmas is coming. A birthday? Wednesday?



Wednesday......I like it! ?

Pledge has been updated!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Got 2 more decks today. Call me crazy!

The first one I got off EBay, it’s called The Carnival at the End of the World Tarot. Absolutely love this deck! Really nice linen cards, and a better quality tuck box than some others. But I adore the imagery on this one.











The second deck I am less enthused with. I loved the show Penny Dreadful, so I just happened to see this one for sale on Amazon (from a 3rd party seller and there was only one) and decided to buy it. The imagery is great, again I love black and white or monochrome decks and this fits right up there. But the card stock and tuck box suck. Very cheaply made. For the price I expect more.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I’m sure you guys may have seen it already but Travis just posted an update on his Kickstarter campaign to show us what the hardback and softcover looks like for the heaven/hell grimoire and boy am I glad that I updated my pledge! I am not impressed with them at all. They’re very plain. 

So I’m glad my enablers here convinced me why I should get the handmade one ?


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I’m sure you guys may have seen it already but Travis just posted an update on his Kickstarter campaign to show us what the hardback and softcover looks like for the heaven/hell grimoire and boy am I glad that I updated my pledge! I am not impressed with them at all. They’re very plain.
> 
> So I’m glad my enablers here convinced me why I should get the handmade one ?


You’re welcome! I saw the video and am glad I’m getting the hand-bound version.

I like those two new decks you just got. Thanks for sharing. I may have to look for them, especially the Carnival at the End of the World.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> You’re welcome! I saw the video and am glad I’m getting the hand-bound version.
> 
> I like those two new decks you just got. Thanks for sharing. I may have to look for them, especially the Carnival at the End of the World.


I really do recommend the Carnival deck. Not only is it just a really nice deck overall and has very unique art (albeit a little odd, but that’s the best part), but after really going through it, I discovered this deck is about environmentalism.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I can’t believe I was finally able to get a copy of this deck! I’ve been wanting The Dark Mansion for quite a while it seems, but it had sold out before I was able to get a copy. Unbeknownst to me, they were planning a 2nd reprint and I just so happened to be on their website and noticed they were available! Yay me! I don’t know what the differences are between the first edition and this one, so I can’t answer that in case anyone was wondering.

I love love love the artwork in this....definitely a Tim Burton-esque feel to the characters, which is actually what I love about it. I generally don’t do cartoony type decks, but I definitely make an exception for this one!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I can’t believe I was finally able to get a copy of this deck! I’ve been wanting The Dark Mansion for quite a while it seems, but it had sold out before I was able to get a copy. Unbeknownst to me, they were planning a 2nd reprint and I just so happened to be on their website and noticed they were available! Yay me! I don’t know what the differences are between the first edition and this one, so I can’t answer that in case anyone was wondering.
> 
> I love love love the artwork in this....definitely a Tim Burton-esque feel to the characters, which is actually what I love about it. I generally don’t do cartoony type decks, but I definitely make an exception for this one!
> 
> View attachment 720554


That is an awesome deck! I agree regarding the art work. Where did you find it?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Sorry I actually meant to include that! It’s from Taroteca Studio, which I believe is the publishing company that the creator uses.

It comes in 2 sizes and choice of 2 different backs. The version I got is the large version w/ the brown backs. They also have gilded edges...they’re very nice!






Taroteca Studio - Limited Exclusive Tarot Decks


We create tarot cards. Limited, beautiful editions and standard Tarot decks




www.taroteca-studio.com


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

So I was working on my tarot card mobile last weekend. I must say, it is time consuming, or maybe it’s just me getting to know my glue gun. Anyway, I can’t stress the importance of your initial spiral framing. Take the time to make it exactly how you want it before applying any cards. Lesson learned! It’s not turning out quite as I hoped, but it will suffice. I used two tarot decks and ran short by maybe a dozen cards, so I had to order two more sets. I love my working tarot deck, so I originally purchased a couple backups in case they stopped making them. So I ended up using my backup decks for the tarot mobile and had to buy one more to finish the mobile and one to have as my working backup.

I recommend this tarot deck to everyone, so imagine my surprise when I open up a new deck and find the edges are plain unadorned white. WTH! The original publishing had blue edges or blue embossing. With the white edges, they just look cheap. ? Had I known they decided to pinch pennies in the latest sets, I would have used the new white decks and saved my beautiful blue edged decks. Darn!

I’ll post a picture once I get the last few cards attached.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

That’s exactly why I haven’t started on my mobile yet, because I can’t figure out how I want the spirals to be. For mine, I wanted to make it collapsible (for storage and maybe shipping purposes) but haven’t quite figured it out yet.

Get yourself a slant tip sharpie and edge your decks. I do it all the time for many of my decks that do t come already edged in a color or aren’t gilded. It does suck that they cheaped out, but it’s easily fixable! ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I’ve had this one for a couple weeks now, had it on pre-order on Amazon for quite a while and it finally delivered. I believe this was once an indie deck that has now gone mass market, and a lot of people are complaining about the cardstock quality. But I don’t care, and I don’t mind the cards. I was just happy to get a copy of it since I had missed out on it before. I really want to get the Oracle of Oddities as well to go along with it, but haven’t gotten around to buying them yet.

Anyone else have this one? What do you think?


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I’ve had this one for a couple weeks now, had it on pre-order on Amazon for quite a while and it finally delivered. I believe this was once an indie deck that has now gone mass market, and a lot of people are complaining about the cardstock quality. But I don’t care, and I don’t mind the cards. I was just happy to get a copy of it since I had missed out on it before. I really want to get the Oracle of Oddities as well to go along with it, but haven’t gotten around to buying them yet.
> 
> Anyone else have this one? What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 720918


I think it's a hoot, but maybe they weren't going for that? Nice artwork.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I’ve had this one for a couple weeks now, had it on pre-order on Amazon for quite a while and it finally delivered. I believe this was once an indie deck that has now gone mass market, and a lot of people are complaining about the cardstock quality. But I don’t care, and I don’t mind the cards. I was just happy to get a copy of it since I had missed out on it before. I really want to get the Oracle of Oddities as well to go along with it, but haven’t gotten around to buying them yet.
> 
> Anyone else have this one? What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 720918


Love the artwork as well. I did read reviews where people were saying the card stock is about as thin as regular paper. Is it really that thin?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> Love the artwork as well. I did read reviews where people were saying the card stock is about as thin as regular paper. Is it really that thin?



Not quite as thin as a piece of paper, but definitely pretty thin. Very easily bendable. I think it’s just surprising to see considering the effort that went into the box and the guidebook that comes with, which are really nice.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Here’s some pictures of my tarot mobile. These are prior to putting a velvet tablecloth on the table along with a few witchy accessories. I still need to change out the ribbon on the top with some fishing line, but overall, I’m pleased with my first attempt.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Bobbiejo said:


> So I was working on my tarot card mobile last weekend. I must say, it is time consuming, or maybe it’s just me getting to know my glue gun. Anyway, I can’t stress the importance of your initial spiral framing. Take the time to make it exactly how you want it before applying any cards. Lesson learned! It’s not turning out quite as I hoped, but it will suffice. I used two tarot decks and ran short by maybe a dozen cards, so I had to order two more sets. I love my working tarot deck, so I originally purchased a couple backups in case they stopped making them. So I ended up using my backup decks for the tarot mobile and had to buy one more to finish the mobile and one to have as my working backup.
> 
> I recommend this tarot deck to everyone, so imagine my surprise when I open up a new deck and find the edges are plain unadorned white. WTH! The original publishing had blue edges or blue embossing. With the white edges, they just look cheap. ? Had I known they decided to pinch pennies in the latest sets, I would have used the new white decks and saved my beautiful blue edged decks. Darn!
> 
> I’ll post a picture once I get the last few cards attached.


I double copied my cards on heavy stock n glued back to back on my wire. Wire sandwich between the two copies. How i did my wires was used Five or six n different lengths n put together after cards dried. I glued with paint brush thinning thick glue. You can heat gun or use hair dryer to speed up drying. How im storing is taking apart n in a storage box or just hanging. What i found doing that vortex is wires have to go different directions to support it. N use a good guage wire to hold shape n not go wonky n wobbly. You could use clear fishing line to support if going in same direction to let one wire support the lower one. When i was hanging mine off my lighting fixture main longest wire first, set your width, second longer going opposite direction youll see gaps then use shorter to fill in balance it n adjust. Hope that helps


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

Bobbiejo said:


> Here’s some pictures of my tarot mobile. These are prior to putting a velvet tablecloth on the table along with a few witchy accessories. I still need to change out the ribbon on the top with some fishing line, but overall, I’m pleased with my first attempt.
> View attachment 721160
> View attachment 721161


WOW! great look, great effect, great deck. That looks fabulous.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Looks amazing @Bobbiejo! And great choice on deck used, I think they look great!
One of these days soon I hope to start mine. I have a bunch of things taking up space in my office (work area) and once I can clear that out, which should be soon once I get my new foyer console table, I should be good to go to start. You guys are giving me some great inspiration!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Bobbiejo said:


> Here’s some pictures of my tarot mobile. These are prior to putting a velvet tablecloth on the table along with a few witchy accessories. I still need to change out the ribbon on the top with some fishing line, but overall, I’m pleased with my first attempt.
> View attachment 721160
> View attachment 721161


That is amazing, I love it! I would love to make one but don’t think I have the time or the talent for that matter, LOL! Great job Bobbiejo! I like that you placed a cauldron beneath it. I’m looking forward to more photos when you get the entire scene set up. 

You may have said and I just missed it but what tarot deck did you use?


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

I am considering purchasing this deck by Canadian artist Chris Leech. It’s the Alfred Hitchcock tarot. The artist also has a Charles Dickens deck that can be preordered from Amazon.



























The Alfred Hitchcock Tarot Redux & Companion Book - Etsy


This Artist Trading Cards item by WelkinTarot has 264 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Canada. Listed on Oct 15, 2022




www.etsy.com


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I almost backed that Alfred Hitchcock one on Kickstarter, but something stopped me, can’t remember why! And I love all things Hitchcock, too. If you get it, please let me know what you think of it!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I actually got my very first Kickstarter deck (one of several to come!). I’m kind of iffy about this one. I do really like it, but there are a few things that bother me. First is the artwork itself. I didn't really notice this on Kickstarter, but many of the images are fuzzy. Not the whole image, but parts of the image, which is where it doesn’t make sense (from an art perspective). I can overlook that because maybe that was intentional by the artist. The second is the font style. I am not crazy about the one she chose....it just sort of reminds me of comic sans, and in the web design world, it’s like the font that everyone used when they created their own personal website in the 90s back when hotmail was popular (for those of you my age, early to mid 40s, you’ll know what I am talking about....we refer to it as “web 1.0”). Anyway, so as a web designer myself, I have just always hated comic sans. The last thing is the glossy cardstock, which of course I can overlook because I have many decks that are glossy. They do have silver gilding on the edges which is nice though.

Oh, and for those of you familiar with Katherine’s Collection, how surprised do you think I was when I saw the hermit card?! Recognize him? ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I also received this deck today....a cute Alice in Wonderland deck by Dame Darcy.......the Queen Alice Tarot. I actually really want the Baba Studio one, but went with this one instead for now because of price. Does anyone have that deck (or this one for that matter)?


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I actually got my very first Kickstarter deck (one of several to come!). I’m kind of iffy about this one. I do really like it, but there are a few things that bother me. First is the artwork itself. I didn't really notice this on Kickstarter, but many of the images are fuzzy. Not the whole image, but parts of the image, which is where it doesn’t make sense (from an art perspective). I can overlook that because maybe that was intentional by the artist. The second is the font style. I am not crazy about the one she chose....it just sort of reminds me of comic sans, and in the web design world, it’s like the font that everyone used when they created their own personal website in the 90s back when hotmail was popular (for those of you my age, early to mid 40s, you’ll know what I am talking about....we refer to it as “web 1.0”). Anyway, so as a web designer myself, I have just always hated comic sans. The last thing is the glossy cardstock, which of course I can overlook because I have many decks that are glossy. They do have silver gilding on the edges which is nice though.
> 
> Oh, and for those of you familiar with Katherine’s Collection, how surprised do you think I was when I saw the hermit card?! Recognize him? ?
> 
> View attachment 721912


The comic sans script bothers me for the same reasons you mentioned and is why I didn’t back this deck. Love hearing your impressions. 



Spirits Vineyard said:


> I also received this deck today....a cute Alice in Wonderland deck by Dame Darcy.......the Queen Alice Tarot. I actually really want the Baba Studio one, but went with this one instead for now because of price. Does anyone have that deck (or this one for that matter)?
> 
> View attachment 721913


Nice deck. I want one of these two but can’t decide which. 



Spirits Vineyard said:


> I almost backed that Alfred Hitchcock one on Kickstarter, but something stopped me, can’t remember why! And I love all things Hitchcock, too. If you get it, please let me know what you think of it!


I will post as soon as my deck arrives. I didn’t see it on Kickstarter. If you remember why you decided not to back it please share. It took me several days to go ahead and order but I’m not really sure why.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I’m trying really hard to remember.....maybe I should start keeping a journal of my thoughts on decks, especially since I have so many and there are literally thousands out there to choose from! I recently downloaded Libib to keep track of everything I have and I don’t want to even admit to how many I now own. It was a good exercise though, I highly recommend the app....but I digress, that’s a completely different topic ?

For the Hitchcock deck, I think it was a combination of things, which is why I couldn’t immediately remember. But after looking at the imagery on the Kickstarter page some more, it started to come back to me.

It was the price, combined with the fact that it was a collage deck, not actual art the creator painted himself. It is more like movie advertisement photos that he pulled together from various places. Which I don’t hate, per se (I can appreciate an old movie poster) but to me that really didn’t justify his price for the deck. There are true artists out there that create every single piece of art in their decks that charge less than half. Oh and add an additional $10 on top for shipping since he’s from Canada. So I think it was the ratio of value to cost that really bothered me. 

I do like it, and all of his decks are the same style, but they have the same price tag. I think the other thing too that had to do with it was interpretation of the cards. I think the majors seem somewhat intuitive and not hard to understand their meanings, but the minors less so. Since I’m not an expert, I would have to refer to the guidebook, which I don’t like having to do. I love when decks have one for if and when you may need to refer to one, but this one I would have to, not by choice.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Lurker here... sooooo i gotta a question. Are some decks “better” for certain purposes. Such as, healing, health, protection, banishing etc etc. love to hear examples.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Have you thought about making your own deck? I made a deck a few years ago for a reaper exchange.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Have you thought about making your own deck? I made a deck a few years ago for a reaper exchange.


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

I found this thread several days ago and have been reading through all of the comments. I realy could not believe the timing of finding these posts because just a couple days prior I had the idea to look into Tarot and try it out. I have listened to a couple pod casts (road trip home after having the thought to look into it) and just ordered a set from Etsy and a couple of books. I am really excited. I tried to find a set that really spoke to me, and thought these were an awesome way to start (I love mermaids and I love anything sparkly, and these have some gold foil on the outside sides). I also like that they are a little but funky https://www.etsy.com/listing/615839263/mermaid-tarot-gold-edition-with-box-dame?ref=hp_rf-3&frs=1

SO, any words of wisdom for a total newbie??!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I’m trying really hard to remember.....maybe I should start keeping a journal of my thoughts on decks, especially since I have so many and there are literally thousands out there to choose from! I recently downloaded Libib to keep track of everything I have and I don’t want to even admit to how many I now own. It was a good exercise though, I highly recommend the app....but I digress, that’s a completely different topic ?
> 
> For the Hitchcock deck, I think it was a combination of things, which is why I couldn’t immediately remember. But after looking at the imagery on the Kickstarter page some more, it started to come back to me.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your thoughts about this deck. I considered the same things. I almost didn’t get it because of the poster art. But then I started considering that I have several decks, including some I paid high dollar for, where the artist did not use their own art or images. The Deck of the Bastard for instance as well as decks using art from various time periods. I’m still kind of put off that my decks from Tarot by Seven didn’t come with a little white book (LWB) and The Deck of the Dead didn’t even come with a tuck box. On Etsy the Hitchcock deck comes with a two-piece rigid box as well as a full-size, 233 page companion book. And free shipping from Canada. So $70 didn’t seem unreasonable once I started thinking about it. I will let you know what I think when it gets here next week.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

screamqueen2012 said:


> Lurker here... sooooo i gotta a question. Are some decks “better” for certain purposes. Such as, healing, health, protection, banishing etc etc. love to hear examples.


Yes, various decks seem to have their own ‘specialty’. I’ve never known a way that tarot could be used directly for “protection” though. Tarot is a tool that can be used to give information that one is seeking, about yourself, a situation, what may be the best way for one to proceed, etc. They can also be used to discover more about yourself in general. They can help you grow/evolve as a person, which I suspect they were designed to do. At least in part. 



Glitterati said:


> I found this thread several days ago and have been reading through all of the comments. I realy could not believe the timing of finding these posts because just a couple days prior I had the idea to look into Tarot and try it out. I have listened to a couple pod casts (road trip home after having the thought to look into it) and just ordered a set from Etsy and a couple of books. I am really excited. I tried to find a set that really spoke to me, and thought these were an awesome way to start (I love mermaids and I love anything sparkly, and these have some gold foil on the outside sides). I also like that they are a little but funky https://www.etsy.com/listing/615839263/mermaid-tarot-gold-edition-with-box-dame?ref=hp_rf-3&frs=1
> 
> SO, any words of wisdom for a total newbie??!


Welcome! I’m so glad you shared. Great to hear how excited you are. Tarot can open doors you didn’t even know were there. I’m glad you purchased a deck that you connect with. For a beginner I would say to be patient and enjoy learning about this amazing art form. At times it can seem overwhelming but hang in there and practice, practice, practice. Tarot is a journey, have fun with it!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

@screamqueen2012 I completely agree with what @Wycked Spiryt said. I don’t think they’re used in the same way you’d use magic, they’re more of a tool for you to use for self reflection and guidance and I’m sure many other reasons. I can’t speak for certainty for professionals who read tarot for others, but I imagine it would be the same as individuals who use them for personal use.

I would definitely say that some decks are better suited for specific ”reasons”, just because the artwork in the cards lend themselves to a specific topic or question at hand. For instance, there are some decks out there where most of the artwork centers around love (or have images that depict love between 2 figures) such as the Victorian Romantic Tarot. I may want to use this deck if I wanted to dive into my own romantic relationships. 

Or maybe if you’ve taken on a little more culinary responsibility you may want to pull out the Cook’s Tarot.

When the imagery in the cards relate to what you are bringing to the cards, I think that really helps you to read the cards and interpret their meanings better, and the better you can connect with them, the easier they are to understand.

Having said that, most decks can handle almost any topic you bring to them because the cards themselves have their own individual meanings. And for me and how I use tarot, I don’t necessarily always bring a topic or question to them before I start using them. Most of the time I just pull out the deck that I am in the mood to look at. As an example, I tend to pull out my Halloween-related or dark decks this time of the year because it’s the season.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Shadow Panther said:


> Have you thought about making your own deck? I made a deck a few years ago for a reaper exchange.


I actually have been thinking about that a LOT lately! Since I am a web designer, I have so many thoughts and ideas for a few decks actually, but just need to get started on at least one of them. I’m a bit of a procrastinator ?

The first one I would create would definitely be a Halloween themed deck. There are a lot of “dark” decks out there that fit in the Halloween season just because they’re dark, but I’m talking like truly Halloween and they’re really aren’t that many out there.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Glitterati said:


> I found this thread several days ago and have been reading through all of the comments. I realy could not believe the timing of finding these posts because just a couple days prior I had the idea to look into Tarot and try it out. I have listened to a couple pod casts (road trip home after having the thought to look into it) and just ordered a set from Etsy and a couple of books. I am really excited. I tried to find a set that really spoke to me, and thought these were an awesome way to start (I love mermaids and I love anything sparkly, and these have some gold foil on the outside sides). I also like that they are a little but funky https://www.etsy.com/listing/615839263/mermaid-tarot-gold-edition-with-box-dame?ref=hp_rf-3&frs=1
> 
> SO, any words of wisdom for a total newbie??!


Choosing a deck that you connect with is a really great start! That particular deck is based on the traditional Rider Waite system so that’s good, as that will be easier for you if/when you start to explore other decks. I actually just recently got the Queen Alice also by Dame Darcy and have really enjoyed the deck and artwork so far. The mermaid one looks very similar in style and artwork so I have a feeling you will enjoy that one!

Being new to tarot, the only thing I would recommend to you is to start small. Meaning, don’t try to memorize all of the card meanings in a day. That will come to you the more and more you use the cards. And like @Wycked Spiryt said, just remember to enjoy the journey! ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I do have one more recommendation. I would continue to listen to podcasts and watch YouTube videos of various things related to tarot (such as deck comparisons, deck reviews and unboxings). I have spent a lot time doing those things myself, much more than I care to admit, but I have learned a LOT! There are so many great youtubers out there but one that I would start with is The Hermits Cave.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks for input. Being totally new to this I'm learning for sure I found a oracle deck called rhyme n reason. Poems on cards explaining meaning of the card. I’d call it a cheat sheet but a great way to learn n remember meaning. Unless oracle cards are different oh jeez just thought of that. Love the art and being an artist somewhat myself love the work on all the cards, but I agree connection vital. Some are dark to me for certain frames of mind n that would influence my mind set. The angel n demons kick starter set n that grimore. Oh wow. I've gotten several decks coming, one I really like is the bastard. Thanks for sharing so much!


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Choosing a deck that you connect with is a really great start! That particular deck is based on the traditional Rider Waite system so that’s good, as that will be easier for you if/when you start to explore other decks. I actually just recently got the Queen Alice also by Dame Darcy and have really enjoyed the deck and artwork so far. The mermaid one looks very similar in style and artwork so I have a feeling you will enjoy that one!
> 
> Being new to tarot, the only thing I would recommend to you is to start small. Meaning, don’t try to memorize all of the card meanings in a day. That will come to you the more and more you use the cards. And like @Wycked Spiryt said, just remember to enjoy the journey! ?


thanks and thanks for suggestion of YouTube, that was on my to do list as well. I just started reading a book about Tarot, which I am enjoying, it's called WTF Tarot, and also got a beginner's guide book, that seems to be much more basic info about the cards and readings. And Holy Moly, the cards are a lot of info to learn/remember!! It's a little intimidating, but I appreciate the advice given here about just enjoying the journey and taking it slow.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

screamqueen2012 said:


> Thanks for input. Being totally new to this I'm learning for sure I found a oracle deck called rhyme n reason. Poems on cards explaining meaning of the card. I’d call it a cheat sheet but a great way to learn n remember meaning. Unless oracle cards are different oh jeez just thought of that. Love the art and being an artist somewhat myself love the work on all the cards, but I agree connection vital. Some are dark to me for certain frames of mind n that would influence my mind set. The angel n demons kick starter set n that grimore. Oh wow. I've gotten several decks coming, one I really like is the bastard. Thanks for sharing so much!


Yes oracle cards are very different than tarot! Tarot cards are structured, regardless of the system (Rider Waite, Thoth, Lenormand, etc). By structured, I just mean the cards have a “system”, much like a regular deck of playing cards (e.g. poker cards where there are 4 suits). Rider Waite is one of the most popular systems used.

Oracle cards, on the other hand, are pretty much anything the deck creator wants them to be and are not structured. Take the Halloween Oracle as an example. Each card focuses on one thing and contains an associated word or phrase: black cat, cauldron, trick or treat, skeleton, etc. They can be used on their own, or they can also be used in conjunction with tarot to sort of enhance your reading.

And some decks don’t call themselves oracles but serve in the same way. Take this Color “oracle” as an example. It’s a set of cards with a different color on each one. Just like how aromatherapy can be healing using our sense of smell, color can be used as a healing tool using your sense of sight.

Who knew you could do so many things with a little pack of cards, right? ?


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

screamqueen2012 said:


> Lurker here... sooooo i gotta a question. Are some decks “better” for certain purposes. Such as, healing, health, protection, banishing etc etc. love to hear examples.


If you are wanting to work with certain aspects rather than divining...
If you can't find a particular deck, get creative and try picking out cards to serve that purpose. Choose cards that speak to your needs: Chariot for travel, Knights are the defenders of the suit, Temperance as a guardian angel, 8 of Swords for binding, and so on. In the past, I've mixed tarot and oracle decks and used signifier cards to get specific.

The Oracle of Black Enchantment serves well for shadow work. 
If anyone knows of any rather dark decks that would work well for shadow work please share.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

omgoodness...yikes, got alot to learn....i actually bought two oracle decks, both hand made from a lady over in uk and id say one light and one darker. wrong three, the dark goddess cards are oracle, missed that one, this deck had really interesting comments on it. alright, gotta ask whats shadow work involve?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Take a look at this YouTube video....I think she does a really great job at explaining the what and how on shadow work...


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Thnks again. I love the cards by steven. Just ordered the samhain deck after getting deck of the bastard. Now im up to shannigans gonna make a leather bound book probably after halloween. Found parchment book binding kit etc.. ou.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Gotta show these beautiful cards off. Not tarot but such positive oracles. Off amazon. Look at butterfly dragon combo. All just lovely with floral connection. Shadow work came up n after reading about it I saw these n thought what a lovely deck to own n give to someone needing alittle something something to help along the way.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I can’t remember if anyone else preordered the Tarot Z but I just received both decks today from Amazon! I ordered the standard deck as well as the Limited Edition. I wasn’t sure what the differences were going to be so that’s why I ordered both. I’m a little disappointed that there isn’t much difference except for the outer box. The standard deck has a hard, 2 piece box, and the limited edition has a special 1 piece box that has inserts on the inside that hold the little guidebook on one side and the cards on the other. The box on the limited edition is nice, just because it’s not your standard tuck box or even a standard 2 piece hard box like the standard edition, but they could have (or should have) done something different with the cards, like made them bigger, or better card stock, or gilded the edges, or SOMETHING, especially since they are twice the price. But nothing seems different with them.

But aside from that, the imagery on the cards are nice. Just what you’d expect from a zombie apocalypse deck!

Here is the standard deck....











Here is the limited edition.....


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

screamqueen2012 said:


> Gotta show these beautiful cards off. Not tarot but such positive oracles. Off amazon. Look at butterfly dragon combo. All just lovely with floral connection. Shadow work came up n after reading about it I saw these n thought what a lovely deck to own n give to someone needing alittle something something to help along the way.
> View attachment 722774
> 
> View attachment 722777


Love those cards.....very pretty!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I have 2 more decks that I bought recently that I thought I’d share.

First one is an indie deck called Dreamkeeper’s Tarot by Liz Huston. Very interesting artwork here, kind of an ethereal feeling kind of deck, and very female-centric. Instead of the traditional “hanged man” you get a hanged woman. Comes with a standard tuck box and the cards are standard cardstock....nothing premium but I really just dig the artwork on them!



https://www.lizhuston.com/dreamkeeperstarot













The second one is a majors only deck I picked up from Etsy called the Oddities Tarot by Richard Howdy. No real reason for buying it other than the fact that it had the word “oddity” in it and I liked the artwork! And this one does have premium cardstock...beautiful linen feel cards as well as a nice, 2 piece box. Although since it’s a small deck being majors only, the box doesn’t have any words or other visuals on the sides so that provides little nuance when storing them on a shelf with your other decks.









Oddity Tarot: A 24-card Major Arcana Deck Images Based on - Etsy


This Tarot item by OddMixMarket has 3923 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Allen, TX. Listed on Dec 24, 2022




www.etsy.com


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I can’t remember if anyone else preordered the Tarot Z but I just received both decks today from Amazon! I ordered the standard deck as well as the Limited Edition. I wasn’t sure what the differences were going to be so that’s why I ordered both. I’m a little disappointed that there isn’t much difference except for the outer box. The standard deck has a hard, 2 piece box, and the limited edition has a special 1 piece box that has inserts on the inside that hold the little guidebook on one side and the cards on the other. The box on the limited edition is nice, just because it’s not your standard tuck box or even a standard 2 piece hard box like the standard edition, but they could have (or should have) done something different with the cards, like made them bigger, or better card stock, or gilded the edges, or SOMETHING, especially since they are twice the price. But nothing seems different with them.
> 
> But aside from that, the imagery on the cards are nice. Just what you’d expect from a zombie apocalypse deck!
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing this info for everyone. I purchased both as well and have the same thoughts on both decks. For anyone who just wants to collect the cards for collectors value I would purchase the limited edition deck. Otherwise I would go with the regular deck.


Spirits Vineyard said:


> I have 2 more decks that I bought recently that I thought I’d share.
> 
> First one is an indie deck called Dreamkeeper’s Tarot by Liz Huston. Very interesting artwork here, kind of an ethereal feeling kind of deck, and very female-centric. Instead of the traditional “hanged man” you get a hanged woman. Comes with a standard tuck box and the cards are standard cardstock....nothing premium but I really just dig the artwork on them!
> 
> ...


I love these decks. Way cool!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I agree, if you don’t really care about “collecting” I would just go with the standard deck, because the box that one comes in is actually a nice hard box (i.e. not your cheap tuck box).

Oh, and if you just got them like I did from a pre-order, I just contacted Amazon to get a price adjustment because the limited edition is already cheaper than the pre-order price. I paid $49.95 and I noticed today they are $45.55. Its only a few bucks, but still. I think it’s ridiculous how much their prices fluctuate on Amazon.


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> As I was doing some spring cleaning, I came across my tarot cards that I never got around to packing away last Halloween. Yes, if you can believe it, these are for Halloween only.....not something that I use for spiritual guidance for myself or anyone else. Although, does giving a “pretend” reading count? ? That’s actually how I ended up with so many. A few years back, I was planning to dress up as a fortune teller and have a section in my house dedicated to that, and I would be there to give people a reading. In preparation for that, I went on a hunt to find just the right deck, and as you can see, I bought quite a few. As I got into it, I discovered some fo the cards are quite beautiful. I may end up selling off my collection some day because really, who needs this many? But I will definitely be keeping a few. I think the zombie deck is quite cheeky, and the Tarot Noir deck is just stunning.
> 
> As some of you know, I am planning to make a tarot card mobile that was seen in one of Rogers Gardens displays (photo below), and I had originally planned to use one of the Rider Waite decks since they’re the cheaper and most common that you would see, but now I’m wondering if I should choose one of the others to make it different.
> 
> ...


Wow I love it. This is gorgeous. Awesome job. Dovyiu own a shop or 8s this in your home? Sad story about my beautiful tarot cards. I had a rummage sale and they were mistakenly put in a box that went off to the Goodwill! I went up there as soon as the mix up was discovered, and searched everywhere, to no avail. I was so so sad. As we had used them for many years at Halloween time to give readings. I bought them from a beautiful book store in the small tourist town near me. They have since closed. I guess I will go online and look for a new deck. My question is do you have a good website you could recommend? Reasonably priced? Thanks in advance. Happy halloween. ? ??


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

smustang2003 said:


> Wow I love it. This is gorgeous. Awesome job. Dovyiu own a shop or 8s this in your home? Sad story about my beautiful tarot cards. I had a rummage sale and they were mistakenly put in a box that went off to the Goodwill! I went up there as soon as the mix up was discovered, and searched everywhere, to no avail. I was so so sad. As we had used them for many years at Halloween time to give readings. I bought them from a beautiful book store in the small tourist town near me. They have since closed. I guess I will go online and look for a new deck. My question is do you have a good website you could recommend? Reasonably priced? Thanks in advance. Happy halloween. ? ??


Omg, I just realized that all my crystals and stones were in the box as well. Bummer. ?‍♀ ? ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

smustang2003 said:


> Wow I love it. This is gorgeous. Awesome job. Dovyiu own a shop or 8s this in your home? Sad story about my beautiful tarot cards. I had a rummage sale and they were mistakenly put in a box that went off to the Goodwill! I went up there as soon as the mix up was discovered, and searched everywhere, to no avail. I was so so sad. As we had used them for many years at Halloween time to give readings. I bought them from a beautiful book store in the small tourist town near me. They have since closed. I guess I will go online and look for a new deck. My question is do you have a good website you could recommend? Reasonably priced? Thanks in advance. Happy halloween. ? ??


This is in my home....just my personal collection! And funny enough, I have added so many decks to my collection since this thread has started, so that’s only a portion of what I now own! LOL.

As for where to buy them, it really just depends on what you are looking for or what kind of imagery you prefer. You can get some decent mass-produced decks for cheap on Amazon, such as the original Rider Waite deck, or you can go on the more expensive route and buy an “indie” deck (something that is produced and printed by an individual) that most of the time has much better imagery and better cardstock. And then anything in between those you can find everywhere....Amazon, bookstores such as Barns and Noble, or any spiritual/metaphysical shop.

That really sucks about the mistake on your cards.....sounds like if you had them for years, you probably had a vintage deck that may be hard to find in stores now without paying an arm and a leg. Hope you find a good replacement!


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

8i


Spirits Vineyard said:


> This is in my home....just my personal collection! And funny enough, I have added so many decks to my collection since this thread has started, so that’s only a portion of what I now own! LOL.
> 
> As for where to buy them, it really just depends on what you are looking for or what kind of imagery you prefer. You can get some decent mass-produced decks for cheap on Amazon, such as the original Rider Waite deck, or you can go on the more expensive route and buy an “indie” deck (something that is produced and printed by an individual) that most of the time has much better imagery and better cardstock. And then anything in between those you can find everywhere....Amazon, bookstores such as Barns and Noble, or any spiritual/metaphysical shop.
> 
> That really sucks about the mistake on your cards.....sounds like if you had them for years, you probably had a vintage deck that may be hard to find in stores now without paying an arm and a leg. Hope you find a good replacement!


Thank for all the great info. .yes I did, theycwere very unique. I fell in love with the art work. Dont we all. Lol. ? Happy Halloween


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

smustang2003 said:


> 8i
> 
> Thank for all the great info. .yes I did, theycwere very unique. I fell in love with the art work. Dont we all. Lol. ? Happy Halloween


If you know what deck it was, you could try Ebay or even some of the Facebook groups specific to Tarot as they often have older out of print decks for sale or trade.


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> If you know what deck it was, you could try Ebay or even some of the Facebook groups specific to Tarot as they often have older out of print decks for sale or trade.


I dont remember. I bought them 20 years ago. Lol. Ill find something new. ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I thought I would post here for this Kickstarter deck to see if anyone else was backing it. It has a week to go. I think I mentioned this before, but I am always interested in decks that are Halloween-y. This one is on the horror comic side, which I think looks pretty cool, so I couldn’t resist backing it. It even has a separate deck that you can get that’s in black and white and color it yourself. Not sure if I will end up doing that, but you never know! I like the idea of adult coloring books, even though I’ve never actually bought one and colored in it, but I just like to be given the opportunity to be creative.









The Beauty of Horror Tarot Card Set


A tarot card set illustrated by Alan Robert the author of The Beauty of Horror adult coloring book series, and colored by YOU!




www.kickstarter.com


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Deviant Moon has a Samhain edition of the Oracle of Black Enchantment, 50 prototypes available.









SAMHAIN EDITION: Oracle of Black Enchantment


AUTUMN HAS ARRIVED EARLY! Mildred Payne's Oracle of Black Enchantment: SAMHAIN EDITION AUTUMN READINGS! Now Shipping!! Antiquated Black Line Imagery on Creepy Orange Background -Witchy Woodblock Style! 54 GIGANTIC CARDS MEASURE 3.75 x 6 Inches! *Believed to have been created by Mildred Payne in...



deviantmooninc.com


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Not like I needed another deck, but I bought it anyway!



Demented Diva said:


> Deviant Moon has a Samhain edition of the Oracle of Black Enchantment, 50 prototypes available.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Demented Diva said:


> Deviant Moon has a Samhain edition of the Oracle of Black Enchantment, 50 prototypes available.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So mysterious that a post would come up as I was just reading about Oracle cards just last night. I also had a live Tarot card reading last night. Hum... their are no coincidences right? 
Anyway, I must confess IM SO IN AWE. of all the decks of Tarot cards you have in your collection and the crystal balls. Just awesome. I still have yet to replace my original deck. Life has a funny way of keeping us from the fun stuff. To many priorities, no time for fun . I must take the time to make it a priority! Anyway it was fun to look back on this post & see the mobile again. It made me smile & got the old creative juices flowing. Thanks for posting. Valerie 🎃🎃🎃


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Dispite the best of intentions (really!), my tarot collection has grown over the last several month. 😂😂😂 Has this happened to anyone else? If so, please confess and show us photos. 

There is a deck from Duck Soup Tarot on Kickstarter right now that I have pledged for. While I don’t have it in my possession yet, I am going to count it. 








Crooked Way Gothic Tarot: Re-BOO-ted Noble Blood Edition (Suspended)


Walk on the Dark Side with this mischievous, morbid, full-on Gothic tarot pack from the creator of TRICK OR TAROT & the ZIRKUS MÄGI




www.kickstarter.com













These are decks that I have recently purchased. The Brady tarot is the new edition. Unlike the first edition it is borderless. I have more but will have to upload The photos later.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Not like I needed another deck, but I bought it anyway!


Me too. 😂😂😂 There are only three left now. I bet they will have more available late summer to early fall.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

somethingwicked1959 said:


> So mysterious that a post would come up as I was just reading about Oracle cards just last night.  I also had a live Tarot card reading last night. Hum... their are no coincidences right?


Omne trium perfectum! Things that come in threes...😉


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Post of randomness...


Other than an ayurvedic deck I picked up for personal readings, my collection hasn't grown at all. I'm in a tarot/oracle funk, nothing I've come across has piqued my interest. 

Question: What do you do with decks you no longer use or want?

Jake Richards, author of "Backwoods Witchcraft", announced that he was working a deck (and another book) - super excited to see what he creates!

Looking to put together a "throwing bones" set for my divination table.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Demented Diva, ohh, please keep us updated on the new deck by Jake Richards. That should be interestin!

I have a few decks that I no longer want but am not sure what to do with them. I was thinking about that a few days ago. Some haven’t been used and others have been used a lot. Perhaps some sort of art project for the less expensive decks. I seriously need to rein in my tarot habit. Did you order the Deviant Moon Samhain Oracle of Black Enchantment? I wasn’t going to but caved. 😂😂😂

What are you looking for in a “throwing bones“ set for your divination table? 

Spirits Vineyard, please chime in. What have you added to your collection, do you have anything on order and what to do with decks that you want to purge from your collection?


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

@Wycked Spiryt 

I think the cards from Jake Richardson will be based on traditional playing cards. Will certainly keep you all updated.

I did order the new Enchantment cards - I already have the Black Enchantment but couldn't resist the orange and black!

I tried to take my unwanted decks to Goodwill but was told they toss "those kinds of things" in the dumpster. I could always list them on eBay as 'haunted'. 🤪
Bought my mom the dark Arcana Tarot Playing Cards and she arranged them on a tabletop then covered them with epoxy, turned out really nice. 
I have a DaVinci deck that would make a nice project.

For my Bones set, I'm looking for bones, teeth, trinkets, shells, stones, and an array of oddities.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Oh gosh, I am going to be embarrassed when I show you how many I’ve purchased since starting this thread!  I will pull them all together later this afternoon and take some pics for you.....need to finish my coffee here first before I can get myself moving. I’ve backed quite a few Kickstarter decks, some I’ve received and many of them still slated to be completed this year so some I don’t have in hand. I’ll be honest, I’m a sucker for the Kickstarter ones! In my mind I feel like indie decks will always retain their value, unlike the mass produced ones that are still in print. And while I have no problem buying mass produced decks, especially if it has an aesthetic that appeals to me, but I like knowing that my purchases are towards things that are going to retain their value. That way when I do decide to scale back my collecfion, which WILL happen eventually, I won’t lose $$.

I do really need to go thru them though and pull out the ones that I no longer feel tied to, because I‘m sure I could pull out at least 10-20 right now. As for what to do with them, that really depends on what you’re wanting to do with them....use them in a project, which actually could always be interesting, or sell them and get your $$ back. For the latter, obviously it will depend on the deck, whether it’s still in print or not, etc. with regard to getting back what you’ve paid for them, There are a couple of FB groups specifically around buying/selling/trading tarot (b/s/t) so I would highly recommend joining those and checking them out. I actually did buy 2 out of print decks from there several months ago....haven’t sold any myself yet though but that’s probably where I’d start. I think it’s the best way to recoup what you paid. And of course you could always try Ebay first, however just know that on eBay, both ebay and PayPal will be taking a cut if that sale. At least if you sell it within one of the FB groups, you would only have the paypal fee.

With all that said, you can also list them here first to see if anyone here would want them! Let us have first crack at them!  I would just recommend that when using PayPal for payment, to always use Goods & Services instead of Friends & Family. That way whoever is on the buying end has their purchase protected if something should go awry. Not that I‘m thinking or suggesting it would, but our friendships here are mostly just virtual so anything can happen. And that would also apply to any activity in the FB groups. I have quite a bit of experience with buying/selling/trading on FB groups (mainly with Rae Dunn). So basically that just means you might want to add a couple of dollars onto your asking price to account for the PayPal fee, or just be ok with the fee. It’s not terribly high, but it’s still a fee nonetheless that goes to PayPal just for the convenience of accepting $$ from someone. If it’s sent via Friends & Family, there is no fee, however that purchase is not guaranteed if something should go wrong. Meaning, if the seller sent an empty box or sent a different deck and then just ghosted you, there wouldn’t be anything the buyer could do. Some of you might already know all of this, but just thought I’d explain it for those who don’t.

So.......let’s see what you all have!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Ok, no judgement here right? Here they are. I might even be forgetting some, as I tried to just pull out those that I haven’t posted here or were in my original photo.






































And these are some mini ones that I couldn’t squeeze into the other photo. In hindsight I should’ve just took all these photos of the decks in groups so they were easier to look thru, but hopefully you can just zoom in. At least I arranged them so you could at least see the title no matter where it was placed. Anyway, if you are interested in seeing any of these decks up close or out of the box, just let me know.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Oh and let’s not forget this one! I can’t remember who else backed this one on Kickstarter and got the wooden grimoire, but for those that did, what did you think? While I do like it, I‘m very disappointed in the ink bleed-thru on the pages. For the amount of $$ paid for this, I feel like they should’ve taken the time to let the ink dry before binding it all together.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

And for those who are interested in seeing my decks on order, here are the Kickstarter ones as well as a small # from Indiegogo.




















These are the ones from Indiegogo. I’ve already received the Paracelsus Dreams and Winter Waite....just waiting for the others!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Demented Diva said:


> @Wycked Spiryt
> 
> I think the cards from Jake Richardson will be based on traditional playing cards. Will certainly keep you all updated.
> 
> ...


Your mom had a great idea. I may do something similar.

We should have a Tarot sell or swap thread here on the forum. Maybe we can get enough interest.

@Spirits Vineyard

Your tarot collection is to die for, LOL! Wow, just amazing! I’m stunned at all the decks you have. Do you display them and if so, how? If not, how do you store that many? I agree, I like indie decks. I’m going to look at your photos more closely when I get the time and quiz you on a few decks. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Oh and let’s not forget this one! I can’t remember who else backed this one on Kickstarter and got the wooden grimoire, but for those that did, what did you think? While I do like it, I‘m very disappointed in the ink bleed-thru on the pages. For the amount of $$ paid for this, I feel like they should’ve taken the time to let the ink dry before binding it all together.
> 
> View attachment 730728
> 
> ...


I also backed this one. Yes, for the price I was disappointed with the ink bleed. And mine does not lay flat due to the way it is bound. Does yours do that? Also, the back cover board is warped. I will not back a similar project by this artist. 








I was one of the people that agreed to wait to get it because they ran out of parchment. Anyway, my book was not as nice as the prototype shown in the campaign photos.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

@Wycked Spiryt I am in awe of your collection! I know exactly what I plan to do on a slow day - look up all of those amazing decks I've never seen before!

@Bobbiejo Lovely deck.

Stopped by Barnes & Noble yesterday - they rearranged their store and moved the tarot section front and center as you walk in the door! AND, it was overflowing with new decks and books! (not the typical decks I'd been seeing for years)
Poor section was consistently moved further back in the store until it ended up in the back corner, and I swear inventory disappeared with each move. I was expecting B&N's next move was to put a curtain in front of it like the 'naughty' section at those old video stores.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Ok, no judgement here right? Here they are. I might even be forgetting some, as I tried to just pull out those that I haven’t posted here or were in my original photo.
> 
> View attachment 730723
> 
> ...


How do you like the dark mansion set? Any pics?

I’ve got two other new decks that I’ll take pics of later today. One is a new oracle deck that just came out. I got it in a monthly subscription box I get and the other is a Alice in Wonderland tarot set.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Bobbiejo said:


> How do you like the dark mansion set? Any pics?
> 
> I’ve got two other new decks that I’ll take pics of later today. One is a new oracle deck that just came out. I got it in a monthly subscription box I get and the other is a Alice in Wonderland tarot set.


Please share photos of your new decks, I am looking forward to seeing them. What do you think of the Alice in Wonderland tarot? It has been on my wishlist for awhile now. Do you think the monthly subscription box is worthwhile? I have considered something like that but am afraid I might be disappointed. What oracle deck did you get?


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Here are my new(ish) decks. Some have been in print for a few years but I just recently added them to my collection. 









They are a mix of Indie and mass-market decks. Some are marvelously creepy while the Art Nouveau deck is gorgeous. I highly recommend it. For general reading for others, the Radiant Wise Spirit Tarot is my new favorite . It is also a beautiful deck with deep, rich antique colors which makes the images easy to see in low light readings. 🙂 I love that it is borderless!


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

Does anyone have "the night circus" deck (Erin morgenstern ) ? That's my all time favorite book and I'd love to see detailed photos of this deck . Unfortunately, I discovered the book and even later, the cards, so had zero shot of getting one of the limited sets .
haven't found them for re sale yet either, pretty sure they are quite coveted .

I have 2 decks myself and browse online sometimes for a third. I saw a deck someone posted on this thread that was recently released that I really liked, but it was sold out before I even knew about, ha!!

I'm still new to tarot, but enjoying learning


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Glitterati said:


> Does anyone have "the night circus" deck (Erin morgenstern ) ? That's my all time favorite book and I'd love to see detailed photos of this deck . Unfortunately, I discovered the book and even later, the cards, so had zero shot of getting one of the limited sets .
> haven't found them for re sale yet either, pretty sure they are quite coveted .
> 
> I have 2 decks myself and browse online sometimes for a third. I saw a deck someone posted on this thread that was recently released that I really liked, but it was sold out before I even knew about, ha!!
> ...


No, I don’t have The Night Circus deck but perhaps @Spirits Vineyard does. She has the most amazing collection. It truly is awesome! I love looking at the photos of her decks and can spend hours researching them. I’ve used those pictures to increase my collection, LOL! A lot of what she has is very rare and impossible to lay your hands on.

Which deck was it that you saw a photo of that you wanted but was sold out?


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

A question regarding unsettling decks.

This ia a question for card readers, either for yourself or others. Do you have a deck that seems ’dark’ or malevolent when you read with it? I’m not referring to a deck with a dark or spooky theme, this has nothing to do with that. I have a deck that is just a run of the mill, traditional deck but it always seems “mean“ when I read with it. And another one that is supposedly a light-hearted “fun” deck but which invariably gives nothing but negative readings, always doom and gloom, without fail. i have a lot of decks and this only happens with two of them. They are so consistent that it is scary. I read for others and let folks choose which deck from my collection that they want me to read with. I have removed these two decks from the options because it was never good when they were chosen. People would end up depressed, terrified or in tears after the reading and I had to finally censor everything the cards revealed. For those that were somewhat familiar with reading cards themselves it was difficult to sugarcoat the readings and they were invariably upset. Heck, when I read for myself with these two decks, I seriously want to run and hide. Any thoughts?


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> No, I don’t have The Night Circus deck but perhaps @Spirits Vineyard does. She has the most amazing collection. It truly is awesome! I love looking at the photos of her decks and can spend hours researching them. I’ve used those pictures to increase my collection, LOL! A lot of what she has is very rare and impossible to lay your hands on.
> 
> Which deck was it that you saw a photo of that you wanted but was sold out?


Sounds like she has an awesome collection !!!

It was this one .I just liked it bc of the obviously spooky old ish school Halloween vibe. SAMHAIN EDITION: Oracle of Black Enchantment


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Glitterati said:


> Sounds like she has an awesome collection !!!
> 
> It was this one .I just liked it bc of the obviously spooky old ish school Halloween vibe. SAMHAIN EDITION: Oracle of Black Enchantment


I believe that deck will be back in stock this fall. There was initially fifty prototype advance decks to gauge interest. They sold out in two days. But the Samhain edition will be available again, most likely in a limited edition of five hundred as the Blood edition of this deck was. These won’t sell out so quickly. If you haven’t done so already, sign up for their email newsletter and you will be notified on the release date. Also, they send discount codes on a regular basis.


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> I believe that deck will be back in stock this fall. There was initially fifty prototype advance decks to gauge interest. They sold out in two days. But the Samhain edition will be available again, most likely in a limited edition of five hundred as the Blood edition of this deck was. These won’t sell out so quickly. If you haven’t done so already, sign up for their email newsletter and you will be notified on the release date. Also, they send discount codes on a regular basis.


Great to know ab the re stock, I'll save the page so I can keep an eye out


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> I also backed this one. Yes, for the price I was disappointed with the ink bleed. And mine does not lay flat due to the way it is bound. Does yours do that? Also, the back cover board is warped. I will not back a similar project by this artist.
> 
> View attachment 730755
> I was one of the people that agreed to wait to get it because they ran out of parchment. Anyway, my book was not as nice as the prototype shown in the campaign photos.


ok so im a little late in responding....I swear I keep saying that here on this site, but I honestly dont know why I am not getting notifications for this thread!

i also was one that agreed to wait, since I wasn’t in any mad rush and had already waited that long for it anyway. He said he’d throw in some freebies of some kind and I don’t recall any extras in my box either, now that I think about it. This was the most expensive one I backed so I guess I just expected a little bit more,

as for the warping of the grimoire, I’m not so sure that it’s actually warped, I think it’s just tightly bound on one side but since it’s not on the other, that side is fatter. My book does the same as yours. I can deal with that...the part im disappointed with is the heavy ink bleeding. Perhaps he thought it made the paper look more aged? To me it doesn’t....I’m not sure how it could’ve been resolved, but I’m thinking maybe a different stock paper? I don’t know...I’m not an expert. I should have sent him an email but didn’t. Perhaps I still should!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> How do you like the dark mansion set? Any pics?
> 
> I’ve got two other new decks that I’ll take pics of later today. One is a new oracle deck that just came out. I got it in a monthly subscription box I get and the other is a Alice in Wonderland tarot set.


This is one of my favorite decks actually! I love the NBC-vibe of the characters in this deck, which is what drew me to it. I literally can get lost in this deck with the story each card holds. And from a deck quality perspective, the cards are stunning. It has a silky matte texture to the cards with a matte gold edge. Absolutely love them! I missed out on the first printing and they were sold out for quite some time making it hard to get, but they reprinted so you can get a copy easily now right from their website.

if you want to see a particular card, just let me know and I’ll take some pics for you!



https://www.taroteca-studio.com/en_US/c/Regular-Edition-Decks/16


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> Here are my new(ish) decks. Some have been in print for a few years but I just recently added them to my collection.
> View attachment 731383
> 
> 
> ...


I think I remember you telling me about the Charles Dickens tarot last year, probably early on in this thread. How do you like it? I’d be interested in seeing a few of the cards if you wouldn’t mind sharing.

I have Tinkers Damn, as well, and love it! I don’t think I had that one in my photo...I probably left off quite a few that were in the larger boxes because they were in a different spot. I just like all of Doug Thornsjo’s decks...they’re so weird, but in a weird-good kind of way. I know a lot of people don’t like collage decks but I’m not one of them. Did you see that his Kickstarter got suspended? I didn’t see any news on his website about what happened or if it’ll be relaunched.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> Your mom had a great idea. I may do something similar.
> 
> We should have a Tarot sell or swap thread here on the forum. Maybe we can get enough interest.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately right now I don’t have a good place to display or store them, or at least how I envision them to be displayed, so they are all on a bookshelf in my office. This will sound odd, although perhaps not, maybe you guys will understand, but my office is the first room you see when you walk into my house. Its an open floor plan so no doors to hide anything. And I don’t really want my tarot decks to be the first thing someone sees when they come inside. If it’s a like-minded person it would be totally fine, but not a lot of people in my small circle would understand that part of my life. So ultimately I would like to have a dedicated space in my bedroom to store/display them, but the challenge there is that I have no room for a bookcase. So for now they’ll stay on the bookcase in my office,


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Here are a few pics of the Alice in Wonderland deck. I hesitated for so long on this deck because of the
price, but I didn’t want to miss out on it, even though it wasn’t the limited edition I wanted, and went ahead and bought it before it sold out, along with the mini version of the Bohemian Gothic, which is my ultimate want (in larger size format though....I hate mini decks!). So for the Alice in Wonderland this was their 2nd edition STANDARD deck, which I believe is now sold out. But all of the decks that Baba Studio creates are nothing short of phenomenal. My very first deck from them was the Tarot of Prague, which I love and I believe I shared that one with you all last year when I first got it, as well as the Fantastic Menagerie on preorder, which I’m very excited to be able to get! That deck was sold out and selling for hundreds of dollars (too much for my blood) so I was so excited when I found out they were going to reprint it. You should check it out!









Fantastic Menagerie Tarot second edition – BabaBarock, Baba Store


Please use the code Fantastic20off for 20% discount on a Fantastic Menagerie drawstring bag when you order a Fantastic Menagerie Tarot deck (limited edition or standard). Please note that these bags are designed to fit the standard deck.




baba-store.com


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

O.M. G. Guys!

I just discovered that the Baroque Bohemian Cats Tarot is going to be remade! When I said before that the Bohemian Gothic tarot was my ultimate want deck, i said that never even thinking that it would be a possibility that this one would be reprinted! This deck, I kid you not, was selling for over $1k. I’m not quite sure if anyone was actually buying it at that price, but that’s the kind of pricing you’d see this deck listed for. I stopped looking on EBay because I just couldn’t see paying that kind of $$ for a deck.

if you watch the video, its actually kind of interesting to see the process they go through to make each card. So the new deck won’t just be a reprint....it’s actually more of a remake, since they’re redesigning each costume.

cant wait for this one!









Bohemian Cats – BabaBarock, Baba Store


Bohemian Cats by Baba Studio. Baroque, bizarre cats and kitties in lavish costumes. Tabbies, Calico cats, Siamese, Persians, Tuxedo cats, kittens.




baba-store.com


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> A question regarding unsettling decks.
> 
> This ia a question for card readers, either for yourself or others. Do you have a deck that seems ’dark’ or malevolent when you read with it? I’m not referring to a deck with a dark or spooky theme, this has nothing to do with that. I have a deck that is just a run of the mill, traditional deck but it always seems “mean“ when I read with it. And another one that is supposedly a light-hearted “fun” deck but which invariably gives nothing but negative readings, always doom and gloom, without fail. i have a lot of decks and this only happens with two of them. They are so consistent that it is scary. I read for others and let folks choose which deck from my collection that they want me to read with. I have removed these two decks from the options because it was never good when they were chosen. People would end up depressed, terrified or in tears after the reading and I had to finally censor everything the cards revealed. For those that were somewhat familiar with reading cards themselves it was difficult to sugarcoat the readings and they were invariably upset. Heck, when I read for myself with these two decks, I seriously want to run and hide. Any thoughts?


Just curious, beyond the demeanor of the cards, are the readings accurate?
My guess would be attachments to the decks or the guides that assist. Have you tried cleansing them or calling in different guides?

I have one deck that seems to think it is better than the other decks - it's a snob (maybe not so much the deck as the guide). It doesn't sugar coat anything and seems to despise your common run-of-the-mill questions concerning love, gossip, and money. I use them for strictly healing or spiritual readings only. I've had them fly out of my hands like the Uno Attack game while shuffling when the inquirer asked about the fidelity of her boyfriend with her best friend. 

In another instance... About 10 years ago, I bought a replacement deck for a fragile well-worn, and well-loved deck. They didn't read the same and every time I read for myself I found myself getting depressed and having nightmares and when I read for others it was even worse. They seemed quite ill-disposed. I ended up burning them. I equate that experience to the house I moved to - the house was fully occupied but only my dogs and I were living occupants.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Does anyone have a True Black deck? Thoughts and opinions?



https://trueblacktarot.com/


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

25 prototypes of a new midnight edition


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Demented Diva said:


> 25 prototypes of a new midnight edition
> View attachment 731786
> View attachment 731787


I saw that.....wonder how many other colors he‘ll make so we can convince ourselves we need them


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Demented Diva said:


> Does anyone have a True Black deck? Thoughts and opinions?
> 
> 
> 
> https://trueblacktarot.com/


I do not, but I’ve thought about it!


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I saw that.....wonder how many other colors he‘ll make so we can convince ourselves we need them


I was wondering the same thing! How many color variations of the same deck do I need! 
Won't be buying these, not a huge fan of blue, and have no need to use a blacklight during readings. Might have been a huge seller when I used to read for a shop on Halloween though!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Demented Diva said:


> I was wondering the same thing! How many color variations of the same deck do I need!
> Won't be buying these, not a huge fan of blue, and have no need to use a blacklight during readings. Might have been a huge seller when I used to read for a shop on Halloween though!


I initially bought the blood edition (in addition to the regular version) because it was supposed to be a limited edition, which I guess it could still technically be, if only a small number are produced, And I just love anything horror. Then I bought the orange version for Halloween (because why not, right? Obviously we all love Halloween) but I feel like the more colors he puts out, the less these feel like ”limited editions.” He needs to slow his roll!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I don’t know if anyone else has seen these yet but here are 2 decks that are in pre-order status.....can’t wait for both of these to come out!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Just got an email from Bethalynne Bajema, shop owner/creator of Attic Cartomancy, and she is back and open for business again. She was going thru a lot of serious health issues and removed everything from her shop because she wouldn’t be able to fulfill orders, but it appears her health has improved and she is getting back into the swing of things. I personally love her artwork and have several of her decks, so I look forward to her new work.









Attic Cartomancy


Tarot, Lenormand, Oracle, and Related Stuffs!




atticcartomancy.com


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh Spirits Vineyard I hope you are my Reaper!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I walked in one of our Goodwills recently and found Tarot cards for $2 and $3! They did t look like hey had been used. I also picked up an interesting deck of Feng Shui. Cards


----------

